#  > > >  >  > Форум >  > > >  >  > Буддийские форумы >  > > >  >  > Тхеравада >  > > >  >  >  Несколько бытовых вопросов

## Слава

Добрый день.

У меня за последние месяцы накопилось несколько вопросов, которые не дают покоя и соответственно мешают в продвижении практики.
Буду благодарен за ваши советы и пожелания.

1. Работа. В виду того, что проникся буддизмом традиции Тхеравада будучи безработным, то сейчас встает вопрос какую работу искать, чтобы не отнимала много времени, но в то же время приносила достаточный доход, плюс, чтобы минимизировать проявления неблагородного поведения (ложь, обман и т.д.). Что более важно, возможность иметь свободу брать отпуск до 30 лней для ретритов в Таиланде. Как вы решаете для себя эти моменты?
2. Место жительства. Вопрос скорее к буддистам, живущих в провинции. Где вы берете силу и опору для совершенствования практики и Благородного 8 Пути? На мой взгляд, даже живя в Москве достаточно трудно следовать всем наставлениям, ибо страна у нас далеко не буддистская, а уж в провинции, наверное, все это усугубляется 10-ти кратно. Плюс сюда же добавлю низкие зарплаты, сильно затрудняющие поездки в Таиланд.
3. Монашество. Почему вы еще не приняли монашество? т.к. это должно автоматически решить первые 2 вопроса )) С женатыми и с детьми все понятно, но думаю, что таких здесь меньшинство. Кроме того, мирской путь в Тхераваде, на мой взгляд, можно сравнить с атлетом, который после работы ходит в спортзал, но мечтает о золоте на олимпиаде.

Жду ваших советов и комментариев. Заранее благодарю

----------


## Топпер

> 1. Работа. В виду того, что проникся буддизмом традиции Тхеравада будучи безработным, то сейчас встает вопрос какую работу искать, чтобы не отнимала много времени, но в то же время приносила достаточный доход, плюс, чтобы минимизировать проявления неблагородного поведения (ложь, обман и т.д.). Что более важно, возможность иметь свободу брать отпуск до 30 лней для ретритов в Таиланде. Как вы решаете для себя эти моменты?


Любую из разрешённых (не связанных, с мясом, с торговлей оружием, алкоголем, живыми существами, ядами не являющейся мошеничеством и не связанной с насилием)и приносящих достаточный доход для поддержания вас и ваших бизких. 
Не стоит стремится быть слишком праведным. Для безработного, в первую очередь, надо найти средства к существованию.



> 3. Монашество. Почему вы еще не приняли монашество? т.к. это должно автоматически решить первые 2 вопроса )) С женатыми и с детьми все понятно, но думаю, что таких здесь меньшинство. Кроме того, мирской путь в Тхераваде, на мой взгляд, можно сравнить с атлетом, который после работы ходит в спортзал, но мечтает о золоте на олимпиаде.


Монашество, по крайней мере в России, не решает проблемы указанные вами.



> Кроме того, мирской путь в Тхераваде, на мой взгляд, можно сравнить с атлетом, который после работы ходит в спортзал, но мечтает о золоте на олимпиаде.


Мирской путь в Тхераваде - это тоже путь. И у монахов и у домохозяев есть свои трудности, с которыми приходится работать.

----------

AlekseyE (05.05.2009), Esanandhavanatthāyadipa (05.05.2009), Homa Brut (06.05.2009), Lankshi (05.05.2009), Leonurus (09.05.2009), Zom (05.05.2009), Маркион (29.10.2012), Михаил Макушев (07.05.2009), Слава (05.05.2009), Читтадхаммо (06.05.2009)

----------


## Слава

Топпер, спасибо, но это вполне понятно и так, но никак не решает мои вопросы.
Я основываюсь, но том, что если уж встал на какой-то путь, то необходимо полностью придерживаться предписанного, хотя бы для достижения максимального результата. 
Монашество в России для меня остается загадкой (заранее извиняюсь :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic): ), следовательно рассматривается вариант со странами традиционной Тхеравады.
Согласен, что трудности есть у всех, но проблемы бытовые они и есть бытовые, проблемы с ростом и практикой - это уже совсем дургие проблемы, так что, наверное, не стоит сравнивать.

----------


## Рюдзи

Дворники вроде всегда нужны :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic): 
Об остальном - расскажет уважаемый Топпер :Embarrassment:

----------


## Топпер

> Топпер, спасибо, но это вполне понятно и так, но никак не решает мои вопросы.
> Я основываюсь, но том, что если уж встал на какой-то путь, то необходимо полностью придерживаться предписанного, хотя бы для достижения максимального результата.


Могу здесь выразить только своё личное мнение: на мой взгляд, ныряние в омут с головой - это крайность, чаще всего возникающая из-за синдрома неофита. Когда человек стремится к духовным подвигам, которые могут оказаться ему не столь уж нужными. Попробуйте вначале путь мирянина. Если поймёте, что вам этого мало - тогда уже можно в монахи.



> Монашество в России для меня остается загадкой (заранее извиняюсь), следовательно рассматривается вариант со странами традиционной Тхеравады.


Значит, я неправильно вас понял вначале.



> Согласен, что трудности есть у всех, но проблемы бытовые они и есть бытовые, проблемы с ростом и практикой - это уже совсем дургие проблемы, так что, наверное, не стоит сравнивать.


Можно сравнить. Я ведь сравниваю, прежде всего, препятствия на пути. А они есть и у монахов и у мирян. Монашество ведь, само по себе - это не панацея.

----------


## Слава

> Дворники вроде всегда нужны
> Об остальном - расскажет уважаемый Топпер


К чему каммент про дворников, хмм?
Топпер конечно уважаемый и даже очень, но боюсь, что с этими проблемами он напрямую не знаком и свой выбор давно уже сделал.
Интересно мнение рядовых мирян.

----------


## Рюдзи

> К чему каммент про дворников, хмм?
> Топпер конечно уважаемый и даже очень, но боюсь, что с этими проблемами он напрямую не знаком и свой выбор давно уже сделал.
> Интересно мнение рядовых мирян.


Ну дык работа хорошая - во-первых делаете полезное дело, во-вторых, хорошо помогает осознать непостоянство. Времени тоже вроде остаётся достаточно.
Сторожем ещё. Или кочегаром! работать сутки через трое... :Big Grin:

----------

Kit (17.10.2012), Пема Ванчук (19.10.2012)

----------


## Слава

Топпер, спасибо еще раз!
Я абсолютно пониманию и осознаю, что все должно происходить постепенно и с четким понимаем ситуации, но если рассуждать логически о конечной цели буддизма - ниббане, то мысли о монашестве возникают сами собой. 
Я уже приводил пример со спортсменом: юноша начинает заниматься в спортивной секции, ему это нравится и он решил полностью посвятить себя спорту, следовательно он усиленно тренируется, переходит в спортшколу, где полностью посвящает себя тренировкам  в ущерб школьной программы и всему прочему, и так далее и далее, и это дает ему надежду и уверенность, что когда-то он завоюет золотую медаль, т.е придет к цели. Естесственно, он может никогда ее и не получить, но он сделал максимум для достижения этой цели )

Но, на деле, сейчас меня конечно больше интересуют первые 2 вопроса, т.к. действительно я еще утверждаюсь на пути мирянина.

----------


## Слава

> Ну дык работа хорошая - во-первых делаете полезное дело, во-вторых, хорошо помогает осознать непостоянство. Времени тоже вроде остаётся достаточно.
> Сторожем ещё. Или кочегаром! работать сутки через трое...


В любом случае спасибо за совет, но вы не внимательно читали мой пост  :Frown:

----------


## Аминадав

1. Я думаю, что важно выбрать работу с хорошей атмосферой в коллективе, выполнение которой не предполагает лжи, нарушения других обетов или занятия "запрещенными" профессиями. В суттах не раз говориться, что нужно водиться с мудрыми людьми, а с дураками - не надо  :Smilie:  То есть стоит подумать о круге общения, в т.ч. круге общения на работе, и заводить хороших друзей, - тех, кто что-то тоже практикует, и тех, кто ценит этичное поведение.

Большинство рабочих профессий не предполагает участия во лжи; если думать еще и о времени для ретритов, то нужно искать среди занятий со сдельной оплатой, - например, фотографом, переводчиком...

3. Для принятия монашества нужно разрешение родителей. Меня это пока сдерживает.

----------

Andrei Besedin (05.05.2009), Esanandhavanatthāyadipa (05.05.2009), Zom (05.05.2009), Слава (05.05.2009)

----------


## Слава

Саша, спасибо! Давно слежу за вашими комментариями на форумах и всегда высоко ценил вашу позицию и подход касательно самых разных вопросов.

Касательно работы я уже расписал все сомнения, которые меня тревожат: рабочие профессии предполагают минимум вовлечения в разные подковерные игры в офисе, но не дают финансовой свободы, что делает невозможным хотя бы ежегодное посещение ретрита в Таиланде. Без этого продвижение очень затруднительно, имхо.
Про круг общения вне работы это ясно и понятно, сутты касательно этого я конечно же читал.
С разрешением от родителей у меня вопрос не стоит, но есть вопрос с наличием жены  :Embarrassment: 
да здесь даже больше вопрос о самом понимании необходимости принятия монашества, как о необходимости для достижении цели.

----------


## Zom

> 1. Работа. В виду того, что проникся буддизмом традиции Тхеравада будучи безработным, то сейчас встает вопрос какую работу искать, чтобы не отнимала много времени, но в то же время приносила достаточный доход, плюс, чтобы минимизировать проявления неблагородного поведения (ложь, обман и т.д.). Что более важно, возможность иметь свободу брать отпуск до 30 лней для ретритов в Таиланде. Как вы решаете для себя эти моменты?


С работой у каждого индивидуально, потому что у каждого свои способности и возможности. Не каждый может выбрать для себя подходящую работу, даже если таковой вариант открыт и доступен в данный момент. Но лучше конечно искать такую работу, где нет "головняка и постоянного напряга", в том смысле, что нужно постоянно думать о работе (например - бухгалтерия или управление финансами, продажи, работа с кадрами, любая управленческая деятельность и прочее такое для меня кажется сущим адом в этом плане).




> 2. Место жительства. Вопрос скорее к буддистам, живущих в провинции. Где вы берете силу и опору для совершенствования практики и Благородного 8 Пути? На мой взгляд, даже живя в Москве достаточно трудно следовать всем наставлениям, ибо страна у нас далеко не буддистская, а уж в провинции, наверное, все это усугубляется 10-ти кратно. .


Силы на практику берутся главным образом из двух источников -
 a) понимания зачем это всё вообще 
 б) результатов

Первое поддерживается путём постоянного обдумывания Дхаммы, наблюдения за собой и за окружающими людьми - должен быть постоянный анализ жизни, так сказать. Ну и не стоит забывать, что мотивация черпается также из общения с правильными людьми (и не общения с неправильными) - и в каком-то смысле сюда можно отнести и чтение лекций и книг по буддизму - всё это своего рода "общение с правильными людьми".:




> 1. ...когда осуществлено общение с честными [благородными] людьми,
>   это [создаёт условие] для слышания подлинной Дхаммы.
> 2. Слышание подлинной Дхаммы создаёт условия для убеждённости.
> 3. Убеждённость создаёт условие для подходящего внимания.
> 4. Подходящее внимание создаёт условие для внимательности и осторожности.
> 5. Внимательность и осторожность создаёт условие для сдержанности чувств.
> 6. Сдержанность чувств создаёт условие для трёх форм правильного поведения.
> 7. Три формы правильного поведения создают условие для Четырех Основ Внимательности (сатипаттхана)
> 8. Четыре основы внимательности создают условия для 7 факторов Пробуждения
> ...






> Плюс сюда же добавлю низкие зарплаты, сильно затрудняющие поездки в Таиланд


А вы зря думаете, что постоянные поездки в Тайланд вам сильно помогут. Практика-то у вас в уме - и не важно куда вы его возить с собой будете. Кстати, что касается конкретно медитации самадхи - то я для себя понял, что для этой практики в РФ условия не то что не хуже - а гораздо лучше, чем в Тайланде. Особенно если вы живете в провинции, где всегда тихо и спокойно.




> 3. Монашество. Почему вы еще не приняли монашество? т.к. это должно автоматически решить первые 2 вопроса )) С женатыми и с детьми все понятно, но думаю, что таких здесь меньшинство. Кроме того, мирской путь в Тхераваде, на мой взгляд, можно сравнить с атлетом, который после работы ходит в спортзал, но мечтает о золоте на олимпиаде.


А вы уверены, что сможете выдержать жизнь практикующего монаха? Это раз. А во-вторых - от того, что вы станете монахом, далеко не факт, что ваша практика сдвинется значительным образом: 




> "...и фермер не имеет власти [чтобы сказать]: "Пусть зёрна взойдут сегодня, пусть зёрна прорастут завтра, пусть они созреют послезавтра". Но [только] когда пришло время, зёрна фермера взойдут, зёрна прорастут и созреют.
> 
> Таким же образом, есть три неотложных дела монаха. Какие три? Тренировка возвышенной нравственности, тренировка возвышенного ума, тренировка возвышенной мудрости. Таковы три неотложных дела монаха. И монах не имеет власти [чтобы сказать]: "Пусть мой ум будет освобождён от загрязнений за счёт уменьшения привязанностей сегодня или завтра или послезавтра". Но только когда время пришло, его ум освободится от загрязнений за счёт уменьшения привязанностей."
> 
> [Ачяика сутта - АН 3.91]

----------

Homa Brut (06.05.2009), Рюдзи (05.05.2009), Слава (05.05.2009), Юань Дин (05.05.2009)

----------


## Слава

Zom, спасибо, но все это понятно на словах, но не понятно как осуществимо на деле.
С работой и мотивацией понятно. Но, одно дело иметь Буддавихару под боком, а другое жить в условном Воронеже, где про Тхераваду никто и не слышал. Обратите внимание, что вся основа этого форума состоит из жителей Москвы, Питера и Киева, люди из провинциальных городов лишь спрашивают куда сходить, с чего начать и к кому обратиться, потом они с форума пропадают, скорее всего на одном голом энтузиазме далеко не продвигаются, а возможно, что и вообще забрасывают эту затею.
Рассуждения о спокойной практике в тихом городке имеют место быть после нескольких ретритов в Таиланде ))) но туда еще нужно как-то попасть, здесь возвращаемся к вопросу 1.
Насчет преимущества монашества и сложностей жизни монаха - я думаю, что человек принявший такое решение не будет сильно зацикливаться на каких-то бытовых вопросах жизни в монастыре, а если и будет, то здесь мы опять вернемся к мотивации и вопросу а зачем все это вообще надо. Если есть четкое понимание зачем, то любые трудности уйдут на второй план.

----------


## Рюдзи

Лучше не спешите пока с уходом в монастырь! А ответы на остальные вопросы только у вас.
Удачи, земляк!  :Smilie:

----------


## Слава

> Лучше не спешите пока с уходом в монастырь! А ответы на остальные вопросы только у вас.
> Удачи, земляк!


Я из Новосибирска, последние 4 года живу в Москве )
Воронеж привел в пример условно, т.к. был там прошлым летом по работе.
Честно сказать, такие города меня вообще не сподвигают на какое-либо развитие, кроме как погрузиться в сон, но я сильно уважаю местных жителей, которые имеют силы и стремление твердо стоять на своем и не сбиваться с намеченного пути.

Посколько самостоятельно не могу определиться с ответами, то решил спросить у людей, которые имеют больший опыт в Буддизме и наверняка сталкивались уже с аналогичным

----------

Homa Brut (06.05.2009)

----------


## Zom

Если вы серьёзно настроены и есть достаточно глубокое понимание что, как и зачем - то отсутствие буддавихар не должно быть помехой. В конце концов можно общаться с буддистами через интернет - многие так делают, и это даёт пользу в плане "поддержания контактов с учением".




> Рассуждения о спокойной практике в тихом городке имеют место быть после нескольких ретритов в Таиланде ))) но туда еще нужно как-то попасть, здесь возвращаемся к вопросу 1.


Это да, согласен. Нужно самому съездить, чтобы это прочувствовать. Но я про то, что _постоянно_ ездить туда нет нужды.




> Насчет преимущества монашества и сложностей жизни монаха - я думаю, что человек принявший такое решение не будет сильно зацикливаться на каких-то бытовых вопросах жизни в монастыре, а если и будет, то здесь мы опять вернемся к мотивации и вопросу а зачем все это вообще надо. Если есть четкое понимание зачем, то любые трудности уйдут на второй план.


Э не, не всё так просто -) Знаете сколько монахов расстригается? Причем некоторые расстригаются и через 5, 10, 15 лет монашества. Многие из них, наверное, тоже думали, что если есть чёткое понимание зачем, то никаких проблем не будет. Но на деле не всё так просто. Я вот пожил "в шкуре лесного монаха" 2 недели - и могу сказать, что такая жизнь далеко не каждому подойдёт. Это очень очень непросто, но из России, конечно же, под впечатлением историй, фотографий, рассказов, каких-то своих фантазий и предположений, кажется, что там благо, а у нас тут только разбитое корыто. Вообщем попробовать нужно, не делать особо резких движений. Попробуйте пожить в течение пары-тройки недель без горячей воды, без чтения, телефона, компьютера, телевизора, радио, музыки,  общения с другими людьми, и с питанием 1 раз в день до полудня. И посмотрите - готовы вы так жить постоянно - или ещё рановато -)

----------

Ho Shim (06.05.2009), Маркион (29.10.2012), Рюдзи (05.05.2009), Слава (05.05.2009)

----------


## Сергей Муай

На счет монашества: рекомендую прочитать автобиографическую книгу Peter Pannapadipo "Phra Farang". Много ответов на различные вопросы.

----------


## Esanandhavanatthāyadipa

На мой взгляд Вы все правильно делаете. Правда, жена и семья, это весьма тяжелый довесок, особенно когда нет дворца, в котором её можно оставить на безбедное существование.

Интересен вопрос, сколько средств нужно для того, чтобы пару месяцев поколесить по Тайланду, дабы присмотреть себе тихий родной монастырь в глуши леса. И еще, насколько я понимаю, для бхикху (даже в России) неприемлемо иметь счет в банке, живя на проценты от вклада в какой-нибудь подходящей местности? (впечатлили условия под Сочи, в отдаленных тихих горных аулах, недалеко от Лазаревского. Рай для практики, да и земля с жителями родные, русскоговорящие).

----------


## Zom

Тихого монастыря в Тайланде вы не найдёте. Ну может только за исключением пещерного на юге - правда он "весьма туристическое место".




> И еще, насколько я понимаю, для бхикху (даже в России) неприемлемо иметь счет в банке, живя на проценты от вклада в какой-нибудь подходящей местности?


А зачем вам быть монахом, если вы собираетесь жить на счёт в банке? Чем мешает жить так не-монахом?

----------

Esanandhavanatthāyadipa (05.05.2009), Буль (05.05.2009)

----------


## Слава

2Сергей Муай: поиск в интернете на дал электронной версии книги, нужно заказывать на амазоне, нашел сайт с краткими выдержками из нее, прочитал правда бегло по диагонали, но обнаружил только описание неких житейских казусов, дак аналогичные казусы появятся даже просто при пребывании в любой азиатской стране в качестве туриста. В книгах Аджана Сумедхо и Джека Корнфилда достаточно много описаний различных ситуаций с которыми им приходилось сталкиватся, но ничего сверхестественного там нет.

2Ivan_P: 600руб\день наверное самый минимум для проживания в Таиланде + расходы на перемещение, плюс обновление визы, получается в районе 25000 рублей на поиски, учитывая, что большую часть времени будете проводить в монастырях, то сумма соответственно уменьшится)

2Zom: и что делают монахи расстригаясь после 10 лет монашества? уходят в офис клерками работать ?

Единственный действенный выход не монашествовать - иметь большой счет банке, чтобы не думать на что жить - тогда да, можно практиковать в более тепличных условиях отличных от монастырских, но опять же кому как хватит усердия и самомотивации.

----------


## Lankshi

Если мне не изменяет память, Будда несколько раз метафорически сравнивал процесс обуздания ума с привязыванием (сажанием на цепь) дикого животного, которое без практики ходит повсюду, где ему вздумается. Когда его привязывают к столбу, он первое время рвется и может даже впасть в бешенство (возможно я весьма вольно интерпретирую этот образ, простите заранее).
Несмотря на это, мне кажется, что, так скажем, "привязывание" ума очень крепко с ходу (это конечно не относится к опытным практикам) - может вызвать и напряжение, и отвращение и прочие факторы, способные "охладить" сильное желание (достойное уважения) практиковать.

Затворнический образ жизни исключительно способствует и направлен на обуздание страстей, но (позволю себе использовать Ваше сравнение) молодой человек, желающий в будущем стать олимпийским чемпионом, к примеру, в тяжелой атлетике - попробовав поднять пару сотен килограмм либо надорвется, либо ощутит такую "запредельность" его цели, что всё желание заниматься этим (а еще никто не обещает ему эту золотую медаль) у него испарится.

Простите за широту моей мысли. К чему столько слов.
Мне кажется, что все приходит со временем. Дерево растет своим ходом и плоды, которых возможно еще нет, не появятся раньше положенного им срока. Со временем вопросы, касающиеся (возможно тут есть повод со мной не согласиться) так скажем, повседневной жизни, сами начнут превращатся в ответы. Телевизор почему-то перестанет включатся, ложь и раздражение перестанет рождатся в мыслях, словах и действиях, а тихий угол в городской квартире станет лучшим местом для привязывания дикого невежественного зверя и его успокоения. А по мере этого процесса, не возникнет проблем с "выгулом" его в любом месте, без опасения, что он в кого-то вцепится (зацепится?) или ненароком сам себя не покалечит.

Простите еще раз за под(р)обное разглагольствование. Надеюсь я никого не задел и не обидел своими размышлениями.

Спасибо. И удачи Вам в практике.

----------

Voro (11.05.2009), Zom (06.05.2009), Илия (06.05.2009), Мира Смирнова (15.07.2013), Рейко (30.03.2015)

----------


## Топпер

> 2Zom: и что делают монахи расстригаясь после 10 лет монашества? уходят в офис клерками работать ?


Часто женятся.
Вообще, зависит от страны пребывания. В Таиланде, после 10 лет монашества они могут претендовать на неплохое место. В прошлом даже была традиция сколько лет монашества нужно на ту или иную должность.

Если же это европейские монахи, да ещё с длительной потерей квалификации, тогда идут на низкооплачиваемую работу. 



> Но, одно дело иметь Буддавихару под боком, а другое жить в условном Воронеже, где про Тхераваду никто и не слышал. Обратите внимание, что вся основа этого форума состоит из жителей Москвы, Питера и Киева, люди из провинциальных городов лишь спрашивают куда сходить, с чего начать и к кому обратиться, потом они с форума пропадают, скорее всего на одном голом энтузиазме далеко не продвигаются, а возможно, что и вообще забрасывают эту затею.


Если у людей в нестоличных городах есть желание - всегда можно собираться хотябы пару раз в месяц. Или пригласить монахов с лекциями или для проведения затвора.  После этого, обычно, приходят новые люди, община оживляется.

----------


## Топпер

> И еще, насколько я понимаю, для бхикху (даже в России) неприемлемо иметь счет в банке, живя на проценты от вклада в какой-нибудь подходящей местности?


Монашество на Западе часто имеет фонды поддержки из которых их финансируют. Это неизбежно. У нас, правда, даже этого нет.

Пока общество не готово поддерживать монахов добровольно, как ещё можно прожить? Те, кто постригся в тибетской традиции в основном работают. Иначе не прожить.

----------


## Топпер

> Э не, не всё так просто -) Знаете сколько монахов расстригается? Причем некоторые расстригаются и через 5, 10, 15 лет монашества. Многие из них, наверное, тоже думали, что если есть чёткое понимание зачем, то никаких проблем не будет. Но на деле не всё так просто. Я вот пожил "в шкуре лесного монаха" 2 недели - и могу сказать, что такая жизнь далеко не каждому подойдёт. Это очень очень непросто, но из России, конечно же, под впечатлением историй, фотографий, рассказов, каких-то своих фантазий и предположений, кажется, что там благо, а у нас тут только разбитое корыто. Вообщем попробовать нужно, не делать особо резких движений. Попробуйте пожить в течение пары-тройки недель без горячей воды, без чтения, телефона, компьютера, телевизора, радио, музыки,  общения с другими людьми, и с питанием 1 раз в день до полудня. И посмотрите - готовы вы так жить постоянно - или ещё рановато -)


Хороший признак развития Буддизма в нашей стране: реалистичные постинги, реалистичный взгляд на пробему.

----------


## Esanandhavanatthāyadipa

> А зачем вам быть монахом, если вы собираетесь жить на счёт в банке? Чем мешает жить так не-монахом?


Обеты полноценные будут. Отношение к ним внутри себя, как ни крути, другое. В конце-концов это результат правильного усилия и шаг, который ввел Будда. Поскольку я отношу себя к его последователям, а не к вольным "астральным путешественникам", то считаю этот шаг необходимым для тех, кто хочет выйти за пределы миряно-буддийской романтики. Другое дело, что-то мне подсказывает, что счет в банке это совсем не по-монашески ) Тут иной подход нужен, чистый, что крайне тяжело осуществить и на что крайне тяжело решиться. Однако и плоды такой решимости должны быть иные. 

Вообщем, для россиянина монашество, это или в омут с головой, или компромисс с подстраховкой и частичным нарушением второстепенных обетов, что по-любому скажется на практике и на ее плодах. Мое мнение, что решимость - ключевой момент в фундаменте практики. Монашество - это жертва, а не удобная безболезненная трансформация жития. В этой сутте дается прекрасная иллюстрация (правда по другому поводу):




> "'Friend Niganthas, it's as if a man were shot with an arrow thickly smeared with poison.
> Друг Нигатха, это как если бы человек был подстрелен стрелой, обильно смазанной ядом.
> As a result of being shot with the arrow, he would feel fierce, sharp, racking pains.
> В результате этого он испытывал бы дикие, пронзительные, непомерные боли.
> His friends & companions, kinsmen & relatives would provide him with a surgeon.
> Его друзья и товариши, родные и близкие снабдили бы его хирургом.
> The surgeon would cut around the opening of the wound with a knife.
> Хирург бы вырезал по окружности открытую рану ножом.
> As a result of the surgeon's cutting around the opening of the wound with a knife, the man would feel fierce, sharp, racking pains.
> ...


Хорошая сутта. Там, кстати, весьма подробно изложено, почему все не может быть результатом прошлой каммы.

----------


## Esanandhavanatthāyadipa

> Несмотря на это, мне кажется, что, так скажем, "привязывание" ума очень крепко с ходу (это конечно не относится к опытным практикам) - может вызвать и напряжение, и отвращение и прочие факторы, способные "охладить" сильное желание (достойное уважения) практиковать.


Потому необходимы Правильное Воззрение и Правильная Решимость.




> Затворнический образ жизни исключительно способствует и направлен на обуздание страстей, но (позволю себе использовать Ваше сравнение) молодой человек, желающий в будущем стать олимпийским чемпионом, к примеру, в тяжелой атлетике - попробовав поднять пару сотен килограмм либо надорвется, либо ощутит такую "запредельность" его цели, что всё желание заниматься этим (а еще никто не обещает ему эту золотую медаль) у него испарится.


На своем опыте знаю, что это зависит от решимости и от понимания того, для чего тебе это надо.

----------


## Raudex

to *Слава, Ivan_P, Lankshi*
Мечты о тёплых странах это всё кончено великолепно, но неплохо бы всё таки взять за правило встречаться очно и практиковать в группе, благо в одном городе живём, а сложиться крепкая община глядишь коллективом и на большой ритрит куда нть в азию...

Это будет имхо куда более разумно и системно

----------

Zom (06.05.2009), Аминадав (06.05.2009), Читтадхаммо (06.05.2009)

----------


## Топпер

> to *Слава, Ivan_P, Lankshi*
> Мечты о тёплых странах это всё кончено великолепно, но неплохо бы всё таки взять за правило встречаться очно и практиковать в группе, благо в одном городе живём, а сложиться крепкая община глядишь коллективом и на большой ритрит куда нть в азию...
> 
> Это будет имхо куда более разумно и системно


Золотые слова.

----------


## Esanandhavanatthāyadipa

> to *Слава, Ivan_P, Lankshi*
> Мечты о тёплых странах это всё кончено великолепно, но неплохо бы всё таки взять за правило встречаться очно и практиковать в группе, благо в одном городе живём, а сложиться крепкая община глядишь коллективом и на большой ритрит куда нть в азию...
> 
> Это будет имхо куда более разумно и системно


Не у всех в группе практикуется.

----------

Homa Brut (06.05.2009), Читтадхаммо (06.05.2009)

----------


## Raudex

> Не у всех в группе практикуется.


Гораздо чаще всё таки когда наоборот.
К тому же когда человек обособлен он неизбежно теряет реалистичный взгляд на вещи...
Например на меня в такие периоды нападает лень и скепсис

----------


## Esanandhavanatthāyadipa

> Гораздо чаще всё таки когда наоборот.


Исключения бывают.




> К тому же когда человек обособлен он неизбежно теряет реалистичный взгляд на вещи...
> Например на меня в такие периоды нападает лень и скепесис


Какой именно реалистичный взгляд на вещи он теряет?

----------


## Raudex

> Какой именно реалистичный взгляд на вещи он теряет?


Ну например решит что он чего то достиг, или наоборот решит что ничего не выходит. А трезво со стороны взглянуть на него и некому, он варится в собственных взглядах и домыслах... Как то так

----------

Zom (06.05.2009), Маркион (29.10.2012), Слава (06.05.2009)

----------


## Esanandhavanatthāyadipa

> Ну например решит что он чего то достиг, или наоборот решит что ничего не выходит. А трезво со стороны взглянуть на него и некому, он варится в собственных взглядах и домыслах... Как то так


Тут полностью согласен. Однако "трезвый взгляд со стороны" также не всегда может быть трезвым. Нужно самому учится трезво смотреть на вещи и оставив позади всю романтику и прелести молчаливо, спокойно и непреклонно практиковать, свято храня убежденность в Просветление Будды. Это топливо им завещанное.

----------


## Raudex

> Тут полностью согласен. Однако "трезвый взгляд со стороны" также не всегда может быть трезвым.


Верно, потому желательно что община была большая, включала народ "разной степени трезвости")))



> Нужно самому учится трезво смотреть на вещи и оставив позади всю романтику и прелести молчаливо, спокойно и непреклонно практиковать, свято храня убежденность в Просветление Будды. Это топливо им завещанное.


В идеале да, но в реальной жизни периоды энтузиазма зачастую сменяются откатами, лень, скепсис берут верх, воля ослабевает и тогда пригодится поддержка общины. Даже возможно не сама община, а обязательства перед конкретными людьми.

----------

Маркион (29.10.2012)

----------


## Esanandhavanatthāyadipa

> В идеале да, но в реальной жизни периоды энтузиазма зачастую сменяются откатами, лень, скепсис берут верх, воля ослабевает и тогда пригодится поддержка общины.


Обычно, яркая "воспаленная" практика с наслаждением от энтузиазма через несколько дней кончается апатией. Энтузиазм (по моему мнению) плохой помошник в практике. Тут топливо иного рода полезно. Пусть не взрывное, монотонное, но зато стабильное.




> Даже возможно не сама община, а обязательства перед конкретными людьми.


Обязательства перед другими не каждого вдохновят. Что же это за практика такая...

----------

Voro (11.05.2009), Читтадхаммо (06.05.2009)

----------


## Слава

2 all:

в принципе, все ответы были ожидаемы )))
искренне надеюсь, что ваши суждения основываются на большом опыте и значительных результатах практики,
иначе получается некий удобный домашний буддизм: мы вроде и стремимся к развитию, но и не хотим выносить тяготы монастырской жизни  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic): 

Подведем промежуточный итог обсуждения:

Вопрос 1: попытался ответить только Саша Демченко
Вопрос 2: вообще никто не ответил, прозвучали лишь стандартные фразы о том, что желающий практиковать всегда найдет в себе силы и желание внем зависимости от месторасположения. Я уже пытался обратить ваше внимание, что все активные пользователи данного форума это 99% жители столиц, дайте реальный пример жителя провинции, который значительно продвинулся в изучении Дхаммы.
Сейчас да, я живу в Москве и даже посредством интеренета могу обеспечить себя необходимым общением. Но возможну уеду жить в Новосибирск и я не уверен, что там есть безлимитный интеренет с высокой скоростью.
Вопрос 3: почему-то все сразу решили, что я завтра собрался уходить в монастырь, хотя я всего лишь обозначил свою позицию в том, что монашество неотъемлемая ступень в развитии - в ответ услышал, что многие не выдерживают этого испытания и я готов с этим согласиться, но это всего лишь означает, что человек не далеко ушел в своем развитий практики и только и всего. Имхо, человек изначально отвергающий для себя монашество -сознательно ограничивает свой  рост в практике и познании Дхаммы и ничего более. Каждый выбирает свое, но нужно понимать, что если ты выбираешь домашнюю практику без наличия общины, то и результат будет соответствующий.

----------

Esanandhavanatthāyadipa (06.05.2009)

----------


## Топпер

> Вопрос 1: попытался ответить только Саша Демченко


Странно. Вроде бы, вам написали про профессии, которыми не стит заниматься. Что вы ещё хотите услышать?



> Вопрос 2: вообще никто не ответил, прозвучали лишь стандартные фразы о том, что желающий практиковать всегда найдет в себе силы и желание внем зависимости от месторасположения. Я уже пытался обратить ваше внимание, что все активные пользователи данного форума это 99% жители столиц, дайте реальный пример жителя провинции, который значительно продвинулся в изучении Дхаммы.


Организуйсте общину на месте. Собирайтесь, практикуйте. Если найдёте желание и финансовую возможность, приглашайте монахов.



> иначе получается некий удобный домашний буддизм: мы вроде и стремимся к развитию, но и не хотим выносить тяготы монастырской жизни


99% буддистов на земле, по вашей классификации попадают в домашние буддисты.



> Имхо, человек изначально отвергающий для себя монашество -сознательно ограничивает свой  рост в практике и познании Дхаммы и ничего более. Каждый выбирает свое, но нужно понимать, что если ты выбираешь домашнюю практику без наличия общины, то и результат будет соответствующий.


Ниего. Зато такой человек накопит благую камму для более плотной практике в следующих жизнях.

Вам в общем и целом посоветовали просто не торопится и подождать когда первый порыв энтузиазма потускнеет и уже тогда принимать какие-либо решения.

----------


## Рюдзи

Слава, ну как вам могут посоветовать какую-то профессию? Или ваше образование и умения позволяют работать в любой области? Ну скажу я вам, к примеру - хорошо художником работать. Свободный график, отпуск не надо брать - просто не делаешь заказ на сырьё, обеспечить себя можно нормально. 
Профессий много разных, но учитывать свои возможности-то нужно. Поэтому странно, что вы ждёте какой-то конкретики.

----------

Kit (17.10.2012), Voro (11.05.2009), Zom (06.05.2009), Илия (06.05.2009)

----------


## Слава

Топпер, мне было интересно узнать мнение о опыт отдельно взятого человека.
Естественно, я прекрасно знаю о запрещенных и разрешенных, рекомендованых и нет профессиях.
Я наверное ожидал ответов следующего рода: я живу в Нижней Тунгусске, самостоятельно приянл прибежище и усиленно практикую и изучаю Дхамму, работаю менеджером по продажам, что отнимает много времени и сил, но я все-равно нахожу 2 часа в день (с 4 до 6 утра, пока все спят) на медитацию, т.к. денег на поездку дальше областного центра (Верхней Тунгусски) нет, то всю информацию я черпаю из общения с участниками БФ и это мне сильно помогает, т.к. недавно я достиг уровня вхождения в 4ю джхану, следовательно смысла ретритов в Бирме я на сегодняшний день не вижу.
Шучу конечно, но меня интересовал личный опыт участников. 
Давать общие советы очень легко, удивился почему никто не посоветовал почитать Буддийскую практику для мирян )) по идее чтение данного труда вообще дожно снять все вопросы и сомнения.

----------


## Топпер

> Давать общие советы очень легко


Так, на общие вопросы - общие ответы и получаются. Если хотите конкретики - пока жевёте в Москве встречайтесь с Раудексом. Он выведет на сингальскую общину.



> удивился почему никто не посоветовал почитать Буддийскую практику для мирян )) по идее чтение данного труда вообще дожно снять все вопросы и сомнения.


А зачем советовать? Вы же не про литературу спрашивали.

Прибежище, кстати, самостоятельно первый раз не принимается. Потому, как в этом случае и получается тот самый домашний буддизм, про который вы говорили.

----------

Esanandhavanatthāyadipa (06.05.2009), Raudex (06.05.2009), Zom (06.05.2009)

----------


## Слава

Вопросы общие для всех, но каждого конретного человека они вполне себе конретные и каждый решает их по своему.
Кто-то подстраивает буддизм под свою привычную жизнь, кто-то привычную жизнь перестраивает под буддизм, собственно это и был мой основной вопрос.
Кто-то действует по первому принципу, я лишь хочу придеживаться второго и опасаюсь оказаться в ситуации, когда буддизм превратиться в некое хобби - собственно в этом и вся проблема. 
К сожалению никто на совем опыте и примере не показал, как с этим справляться, хотя уверен, что абсолютно все с этим сталкиваются постоянно.

----------


## ullu

Идите работать юникс-администратором )
Открытая лицензия, так что воровать вам не придется, с пользователями юникс-администраторы не общаются, так что убивать тоже никого не придется, темпорари файлы пользователей тоже не смотрят, так что не придется сталкиватся с сексуальными извращениями, лет через 6 сможете брать отпуск на 30 дней, когда у вас все и всегда само будет работать. А администрировать можете и удаленно.
Хотя программером может вообще проще...фриланс и все такое.

----------

Raudex (06.05.2009)

----------


## ullu

> дайте реальный пример жителя провинции, который значительно продвинулся в изучении Дхаммы.


Миларепа? :Smilie:

----------

Рюдзи (06.05.2009)

----------


## Слава

> Идите работать юникс-администратором )
> Открытая лицензия, так что воровать вам не придется, с пользователями юникс-администраторы не общаются, так что убивать тоже никого не придется, темпорари файлы пользователей тоже не смотрят, так что не придется сталкиватся с сексуальными извращениями, лет через 6 сможете брать отпуск на 30 дней, когда у вас все и всегда само будет работать. А администрировать можете и удаленно.
> Хотя программером может вообще проще...фриланс и все такое.


Вы так и поступаете ?

----------


## Слава

> Миларепа?


Ну какая же тут провинция, если он за несколько дней доскакал до учителя )))

----------


## Топпер

> опасаюсь оказаться в ситуации, когда буддизм превратиться в некое хобби - собственно в этом и вся проблема. 
> К сожалению никто на совем опыте и примере не показал, как с этим справляться, хотя уверен, что абсолютно все с этим сталкиваются постоянно.


Вот в том то и дело, что задача №1 сделать так, чтобы Буддизм не превратился в хобби. И здесь, поверьте, не столь уж важно монах человек или мирянин. Просто у одних это может превратится в любительское хобби, а у других в профессиональное.

Через несколько лет становится ясно, что человеку нужно. И какой реально уровень практики ему нужен. То, что кажется в начале пути, оказывается, как правило фантазией.

----------

Esanandhavanatthāyadipa (06.05.2009), Kit (17.10.2012), Lankshi (06.05.2009), Raudex (06.05.2009)

----------


## Слава

> Вот в том то и дело, что задача №1 сделать так, чтобы Буддизм не превратился в хобби. И здесь, поверьте, не столь уж важно монах человек или мирянин. Просто у одних это может превратится в любительское хобби, а у других в профессиональное.
> 
> Через несколько лет становится ясно, что человеку нужно. И какой реально уровень практики ему нужен. То, что кажется в начале пути, оказывается, как правило фантазией.


Мы с Вами ходим вокруг да около при этом не имея принципиальных разногласий )
но, Вы настойчиво предлагаете мирской путь, который я опять же не отрицаю, просто я живу в миру и вижу все реальные проблемы с которыми сталкиваюсь уже сейчас при условии вполне себе нормального благополучия и наличия всем мирских благ цивилизации, но возможно, что предстоит все это поменять на гораздо менее удобные условия и тогда имеющиеся немалые трудности возрастут в несколько раз, что по моей логике сильно затруднит развитие практики. 
Согласитесь, что расстригшийся монах после 10 лет монашества, будет гораздо более твердо стоять на ногах в решении подобных вопросов и вообще по жизни, чем человек даже не попытавшийся на 3 месяца принять временное монашество.

----------


## Топпер

Если это его не сломает. Расстригшиеся монахи редко приходят в храмы.

----------


## Слава

> Если это его не сломает. Расстригшиеся монахи редко приходят в храмы.


Хмм, мрачно как-то все у Вас получается, а Вы сталкивались с такими людьми ?
Я просто не представляю, что должно произойти с человеком. Единственное, что приходит на ум, дак это постриг в раннем возрасте. На эту тему есть фильм "Почему Бодхидхарма ушел на Восток".

----------


## ullu

> Ну какая же тут провинция, если он за несколько дней доскакал до учителя )))


Вам до учителя несколько часов лету )

----------


## Топпер

> Хмм, мрачно как-то все у Вас получается, а Вы сталкивались с такими людьми ?


Да. Знаю нескольких людей, побывавших монахами. К нам в вихару они не заходят. 



> Я просто не представляю, что должно произойти с человеком. Единственное, что приходит на ум, дак это постриг в раннем возрасте.


Как правило - развеивание иллюзий. Далеко не все из тех, кто стрижётся (и даже из тех, кто просто называет себя буддистами) *реально* хотят быть монахами.
В общем, присоединяюсь к совету Зома, данному им чуть ранее:



> Э не, не всё так просто -) Знаете сколько монахов расстригается? Причем некоторые расстригаются и через 5, 10, 15 лет монашества. Многие из них, наверное, тоже думали, что если есть чёткое понимание зачем, то никаких проблем не будет. Но на деле не всё так просто. Я вот пожил "в шкуре лесного монаха" 2 недели - и могу сказать, что такая жизнь далеко не каждому подойдёт. Это очень очень непросто, но из России, конечно же, под впечатлением историй, фотографий, рассказов, каких-то своих фантазий и предположений, кажется, что там благо, а у нас тут только разбитое корыто. Вообщем попробовать нужно, не делать особо резких движений. Попробуйте пожить в течение пары-тройки недель без горячей воды, без чтения, телефона, компьютера, телевизора, радио, музыки,  общения с другими людьми, и с питанием 1 раз в день до полудня. И посмотрите - готовы вы так жить постоянно - или ещё рановато -)

----------

Esanandhavanatthāyadipa (06.05.2009), Leonurus (09.05.2009)

----------


## ullu

> Вы так и поступаете ?


Нет. Я убиваю пользователей, смотрю порнуху в темпах и пользуюсь виндовсом.

----------


## Слава

> Вам до учителя несколько часов лету )


Ничего, скоро телепортацию изобретут, вообще можно будет каждое утро дану давать в Горелово или под ЧиангМаем ))

----------


## Слава

_Как правило - развеивание иллюзий. Далеко не все из тех, кто стрижётся (и даже из тех, кто просто называет себя буддистами) реально хотят быть монахами._

Я тоже не уверен, что хочу быть им, но другого пути для максимально эффективной практики я не вижу и если, к примеру, будет ситуация, что я сниму с себя обеты, то это будет лишь означать, что мое усердие и мотивация недостаточно сильны и ничего другого. Так же, наверное, и человек, который не принимает монашество должен четко осознавать, что его вера и прочее не достаточно развиты для этого, но никак не оправдывать преимущества мирского варианта.

----------

Esanandhavanatthāyadipa (06.05.2009)

----------


## Zom

> Обеты полноценные будут. Отношение к ним внутри себя, как ни крути, другое. В конце-концов это результат правильного усилия и шаг, который ввел Будда. Поскольку я отношу себя к его последователям, а не к вольным "астральным путешественникам", то считаю этот шаг необходимым для тех, кто хочет выйти за пределы миряно-буддийской романтики.





> Согласитесь, что расстригшийся монах после 10 лет монашества, будет гораздо более твердо стоять на ногах в решении подобных вопросов и вообще по жизни, чем человек даже не попытавшийся на 3 месяца принять временное монашество.


Да никто вас не держит - хоть сегодня всё бросайте, разводитесь с жёнами, раздавайте имущество и летите в Бирму или в Тайланд - и постригайтесь. Но только если потом с течением времени - месяцев, а может и лет - увидите, что жизнь скучна, а джханы не достигаются - вот тогда встанет не только проблема "что делать дальше?" - но может назреть и достаточно глубокий духовный кризис и депрессия (как, например, у Джека Корнфилда, который расстригся после 10 лет монашества - или как у Сантикаро Бхикку, который 15 лет жил монахом в Суан Мок, или как Кхантипало Бхикку  - который более 30 лет был монахом, а потом расстригся и стал практиковать дзогчен и т.д. - и это ещё очень известные люди, а есть ведь миллион случаев с менее известными монахами). 

"Миряно-буддийская романтика" может быть гораздо здоровее "монашеско-буддийской-романтики". А если очень хочется - ещё раз:




> Попробуйте пожить в течение пары-тройки недель без горячей воды, без чтения, телефона, компьютера, телевизора, радио, музыки, общения с другими людьми, и с питанием 1 раз в день до полудня. И посмотрите - готовы вы так жить постоянно - или ещё *рановато*


Я считаю что до монашества нужно дорасти в миру. Если не дорос - есть вышеуказанная довольно серьёзная опасность.

----------

Esanandhavanatthāyadipa (06.05.2009), Kit (17.10.2012), Lankshi (06.05.2009), Voro (11.05.2009), Накриен (23.01.2012), Читтадхаммо (06.05.2009), Юань Дин (06.05.2009)

----------


## Слава

Zom, я выше уже ответил даже еще не прочитав Ваш пост )))
т.к. Вы постоянно приводите одни и те же доводы

Вот Вы, лично Вы, что думаете по этому поводу применительно к своей собственной жизни? Читая Ваши заметки по ретриты в Таиланде не создается ощущения, что это происходило как-то мучительно, наоборот складывается впечатление о неком подъеме и доплнительном энтузиазме, но связывая с настоящим обсуждением прихожу к выводу, что Вас реально страшат спартанские условия проживание в монастыре. Оно понятно, что дома как-то все спокойней, но нет ли мысли, что это спокойствие является сдерживающим фактором в развитии ? А чем больше сдерживать, тем сложнее дальше  :Wink:

----------

Esanandhavanatthāyadipa (06.05.2009)

----------


## Топпер

> прихожу к выводу, что Вас реально страшат спартанские условия проживание в монастыре. Оно понятно, что дома как-то все спокойней, но нет ли мысли, что это спокойствие является сдерживающим фактором в развитии ? А чем больше сдерживать, тем сложнее дальше


В православии подобное устремление называется "радение не по разуму". Об этом Зум и пытается предупреждать. 
Очень часто демонстративный отказ от всего, есть просто один из видов "духовных преключений".  Как кажется здорово, прочитав Сутту-Нипату, вдохновившись пустынной жизнью, отринуть от себя всё мирское. И это, действительно, здорово. Проблема в том, что не всегда у такого отречения есть прочный фундамент. И тогда, по прошествии нескольких лет, вы можете остаться у разбитого корыта.

По силам надо брать практику. И по разумению.

----------

Esanandhavanatthāyadipa (06.05.2009)

----------


## Zom

А мне особо много думать не приходтся - потому что у меня жена и дочка, которой 4 года, которую нужно прокормить, одеть и правильно воспитать. Я практикую в тех условиях, которые есть, поэтому мне не нужно решать дилемму быть монахом или не быть. По крайней мере сейчас. 

Но если, предположим - у меня сейчас был бы свободный выбор в этом отношении - то я бы ответил так - что наверное повременил бы ещё с монашеством. Причина такова, что жить так, как я сказал, непросто, и я не уверен что я к этому готов. Да, месяц такой практики это замечательно и вдохновляет - но если трезво смотреть на вещи - не факт, что на данном этапе духовного пути я бы так протянул долго-долго. Плюс, как опять же я упоминал, для медитации в России условия лучше - в Тайланде хуже - чисто в силу наличия плохих внешних условий - чрезмерного шума, жары. Единственный минус - то что в РФ нельзя быть монахом, таким как там - лесным (ибо кто тебя поддерживать-то будет). А потому придётся работать. Однако, опять же, моя работа не скажу что сильно мешает продвижению практики - всё развивается своим чередом, без каких-то тормозов. А вот если жить "практикующим монахом" в Тайланде, то придётся гадать, чем себя занять вне медитации (потому что медитировать всё свободное время вы не сможете, это нужно понимать - и даже более того, на начальных этапах даже 3 часа медитации в день может быть чрезмерным количеством (слишком много и напрягает)). Это, как правильно указал Раудекс - навивает откровенную СКУКУ. Практика не идёт, усилить вы её не можете, а в свободное время сидите и плюёте в потолок. Именно поэтому лесных монахов мало, а не много. Не готовы люди к этому, не могут жить, ничего не делая, и при этом не страдая и не мучаясь! Это очень очень непросто.

----------

Esanandhavanatthāyadipa (06.05.2009), Слава (06.05.2009)

----------


## Слава

> В православии подобное устремление называется "радение не по разуму". Об этом Зум и пытается предупреждать. 
> Очень часто демонстративный отказ от всего, есть просто один из видов "духовных преключений".  Как кажется здорово, прочитав Сутту-Нипату, вдохновившись пустынной жизнью, отринуть от себя всё мирское. И это, действительно, здорово. Проблема в том, что не всегда у такого отречения есть прочный фундамент. И тогда, по прошествии нескольких лет, вы можете остаться у разбитого корыта.
> 
> По силам надо брать практику. И по разумению.


Дак я опять же не спорю с этим !

Имеем замкнутый круг:
1) Монашество есть осознанный шаг, который делается после утверждения на пути мирянина
2) Путь мирянина осложнен различными бытовыми преградами, которые могут  не позволить утвердиться в развитии
1.1) Монашество может привести к краху иллюзий
2.1) Путь мирянина может не позволить развить все необходмые качества

и там и там кроется опасность, но в случае с монашеством есть шанс добиться чего-то, а мирской путь изначальный тупик
или более реальное развитие событий - достигаешь необходимого убеждения о монашеском пути и принимаешь окончательное решение, но понимаешь, что что-то сдерживает, огладываешься и понимаешь, что решение-то созрело, но жена, двое детей и кредит за квартиру не позволят еще 10 лет все это оставить, а там уже и возраст не тот и много чего дургого и поневоле задумаешься о несделанном выборе в молодости )))

остается только надеяться, что камма к этому моменту будет достаточно благоприятная и выход из ситуации будет найден  :Embarrassment:

----------

Esanandhavanatthāyadipa (06.05.2009)

----------


## Читтадхаммо

Попробуйте пожить в течение пары-тройки недель без горячей воды, без чтения, телефона, компьютера, телевизора, радио, музыки,  общения с другими людьми, и с питанием 1 раз в день до полудня. И посмотрите - готовы вы так жить постоянно - или ещё рановато -)[/QUOTE]

Я  до  настоящего  момента  и  проживаю  в  частном  доме , где  нет  вообще  воды : вся   вода  привозная  и  носим  ведрами , и  заливаем  в  бочки  ,и  делаем  запас  на  неделю.Воду  греем  в  чайнике и  моем  посуду  и  т.д.Одна  радость  баня  .Компьютер  и  интернет  появился  только  2  года  назад, интернет  безлимитный  дорогой  и  скорость  маленькая .К  музыке  равнодушен,телевизор  есть  ладно , нет  тоже  неплохо.Особо  не  страдаю  без  общения , а  с  питанием  в  жарких  странах  проблем  нет , от  их  жары  аппетита  вообще  нет , а  от  мяса  вообще  тошнит .Я  и  ел там  один  раз  ,правда  только  вечером , но  вот    реально  фобия  от  огромных  сороконожек,тараканов  и  пауков.

----------

Kit (17.10.2012), Raudex (06.05.2009)

----------


## Топпер

> и там и там кроется опасность, но в случае с монашеством есть шанс добиться чего-то, а мирской путь изначальный тупик


Для практики - не совсем тупик. Всё же можно практиковать и будучи мирянином. Если же вы имеете в виду Ниббану - так она и для монахов не намного ближе, чем для мирян.

Речь о чём? О том, что разочаровавшись в монашестве (а такое возможно) вы можете потерять гораздо больше - жизнь.



> Рассказывают, что как-то раз, сойдясь в зале собраний, монахи бранили Девадатту. «Почтенные,— говорили они,— обгорелое, загаженное полено из погребального костра, хоть и тоже деревянное, не может сравниться ни с лесными деревьями, ни с дровами, заготовленными в деревне. Так и Этот Девадатта, отринувший мир ради наилучшего вероучения, намного уступает и мирянину, и монаху, ибо скитальческая жизнь лишила его семейных радостей, отпав же от общины, не стал он и подлинным подвижником, так что, можно сказать, его постигла двойная неудача!» 
> Джатака о двойной неудаче.





> или более реальное развитие событий - достигаешь необходимого убеждения о монашеском пути и принимаешь окончательное решение, но понимаешь, что что-то сдерживает, огладываешься и понимаешь, что решение-то созрело, но жена, двое детей и кредит за квартиру не позволят еще 10 лет все это оставить, а там уже и возраст не тот и много чего дургого и поневоле задумаешься о несделанном выборе в молодости )))


Так жена, двое детей и кредит и так не дадут вам стать монахом.

----------

Esanandhavanatthāyadipa (06.05.2009)

----------


## Zom

> и там и там кроется опасность, но в случае с монашеством есть шанс добиться чего-то, а мирской путь изначальный тупик


Ошибочное мнение. 

Плюс ко всему - что значит "изначальный тупик"? Может вы вообще не сможете в этой жизни, даже будучи монахом, достичь хоть мало-мальских плодов сосредоточения/прозрения (в силу того, что "ростки ещё не взошли"). А потому просто практикуйте Благородный Восьмеричный Путь по мере сил - и вот это и будет "отсутствием изначального тупика". 




> Я до настоящего момента и проживаю в частном доме , где нет вообще воды : вся вода привозная и носим ведрами , и заливаем в бочки ,и делаем запас на неделю.Воду греем в чайнике и моем посуду и т.д.


А в Тайланде, кстати, нет возможности греть воду -) Мыться - холодной водой -)

----------


## Аминадав

Zom и Топпер, какие, по вашему мнению, должны быть условия для успешного ухода в монашество? Как думаете, какие качества человек должен развить, какими знаниями запастись, чтобы его практика успешно развивалась в монашестве?

Еще я не помню, чтобы в каноне практикующие отговаривали кого-либо от принятия монашества, - какой бы ни была его мотивация (вплоть до обеспечения себя едой или получения медицинского обслуживания). Как думаете, какие условия изменились с тех пор, что теперь часть людей стоит отговаривать от монашества, предупреждать о его опасностях?

----------

Esanandhavanatthāyadipa (06.05.2009), Kit (17.10.2012), Слава (06.05.2009)

----------


## Слава

> Так жена, двое детей и кредит и так не дадут вам стать монахом.


Собственно и я про тоже, что не дадут )))) и все благодаря тому, что до появления всего этого ты посчитал свою уверенность в монашеском пути не достаточно сильной

----------


## Esanandhavanatthāyadipa

> Ниего. Зато такой человек накопит благую камму для более плотной практике в следующих жизнях.


На мой взгляд такой настрой даже опасен. Когда у человека происходит в жизни переломный момент, который реально дает шанс, пусть через огромную боль, но оставить весь прошлый образ жизни и все свое окружение, то уже взращенная установка, что "в будущем сложатся условия лучше, комфортнее, потому, пажалуй, сейчас не буду спешить и жерствовать всем, координально менять свою жизнь на основе правильного понимания и решимости" - это барьер, который человек не перепрыгнет ни в этой, ни в следующих жизнях. А даже случись ему родится в Тайланде и с детства стать монахом (саманерой для начала), то все равно необходимое качество не будет доведено до своего полного развития, до кульминации. Но напротив, если этот барьер преодолеть (или искренне стремится его преодолеть, не пасуя, когда шанс сам приходит в руки), то это залог для всей практики и жизни вообще. И на мой взгляд именно такая решимость, вовремя примененная, только и может сулить успех в практике или рождение монахом в следующей жизни, потому что стремление подлинное, усилие подлинное, а не мечты "когда я вырасту".

Конечно, для начала нужна стабильная крепкая база в практике (добродетели, Четырех Основ Осознанности, которые, например, для меня сложнее любой "просто медитации") и детальное изучение Канона. Возможно даже заучивание наизусть с постоянным ежедневным цитированием. И уже когда ладья оснащена (для свободного плавания в открытом океане), тогда уже можно планировать реальное путешествие. Мечтателей о море полно, и кружки любителей мореходства существую в изобилии.Однако дальше склеевания пластмассовых моделей кораблей и вылазок на природу, для их испытания в подмосковном озерце, они не заходят, или в крайнем случае сплавление на байдарках по реке. А путешественников, которые реально стремятся выйти в открытый океан, пусть даже в одиночку, раз два и обчелся. И причина не в том, что финансов нет.

Например наш уникальный путешественник Федор Конюхов, который еще в 15 лет пересек Азовское море на рыбацкой весельной лодке. Другие на его месте лайнер для плавания желают соорудить, дабы побезопасней было. А человек на маленькой яхте 4 раза Землю пересек. Вообщем, успех в своем деле, это жерства и мастерство управлять даже маленьким суденышком, которое благодаря усердию и умению может сделать то, о чем другие только с удовольствием зачитываются. Кстати, сейчас зашел на сайт этого мореплавателя и понял, что им двигало. Картины прекрасно отражают мир, которым он жил.

----------

Слава (06.05.2009)

----------


## Esanandhavanatthāyadipa

> Согласитесь, что расстригшийся монах после 10 лет монашества, будет гораздо более твердо стоять на ногах в решении подобных вопросов и вообще по жизни, чем человек даже не попытавшийся на 3 месяца принять временное монашество.


На мой взгляд, расстригшийся монах, это плачевное зрелище. Это провал как веры, так и практики.

----------


## Аминадав

Что касается меня, то я стараюсь развить свой бизнес чтобы получить возможность через несколько лет практиковать, мало времени уделяя работе.

Сейчас я сталкиваюсь с двумя проблемами. Первая - некоторые вещи в своем уме, мешающие продвижению в этом направлении, которые пока не смог изменить. Вторая - пытаюсь выстроить применение буддийской этики в работе, но получается так, что я не уверен в этичности почти всего, чем раньше занимался. Задавал по этому поводу вопрос тут:
http://www.dhammawheel.com/viewtopic.php?f=14&t=1242

----------

Kit (17.10.2012), Слава (06.05.2009)

----------


## Слава

> На мой взгляд, расстригшийся монах, это плачевное зрелище. Это провал как веры, так и практики.


Наверное так и есть, но мы не можем объективно рассуждать об этом, т.к. не знаем всех его причин принятия монашества и последующего расстрижения.

----------


## Топпер

> На мой взгляд такой настрой даже опасен. Когда у человека происходит в жизни переломный момент, который реально дает шанс, пусть через огромную боль, но оставить весь прошлый образ жизни и все свое окружение, то уже взращенная установка, что "в будущем сложатся условия лучше, комфортнее, потому, пажалуй, сейчас не буду спешить и жерствовать всем, координально менять свою жизнь на основе правильного понимания и решимости" - это барьер, который человек не перепрыгнет ни в этой, ни в следующих жизнях.


Не об этом речь. Речь просто о постепенном продвижении, а не о нырянии в омут с головой.



> Например наш уникальный путешественник Феден Конюхов, который еще в 15 лет пересек Азовское море на рыбацкой весельной лодке. Другие на его месте лайнер для плавания желают соорудить, дабы побезопасней было. А человек на маленькой яхте 4 раза Землю пересек, .


История всегда помнит о победителях. А сколько было тех, кто взявшись плыть на маленькой лодочке - утонули?

----------

Esanandhavanatthāyadipa (06.05.2009), Zom (06.05.2009)

----------


## Zom

> Zom и Топпер, какие, по вашему мнению, должны быть условия для успешного ухода в монашество? Как думаете, какие качества человек должен развить, какими знаниями запастись, чтобы его практика успешно развивалась в монашестве?


Такие, что вы видите, что мирская жизнь вам мешает. Вы не хотите так жить, но приходится (в силу условий). 

Здесь следует, кстати, различать - "хочу быть монахом" и "не хочу быть больше мирянином" - две большие разницы в этих хотениях. Первое подразумевает, скорее, если брать оборот Ивана, - "монашеско-буддийскую романтику", а второе - реальную готовность быть монахом.

Вот я, к примеру, вижу, что хотя у меня нет возможности оставить мирскую жизнь - всё равно практика растёт, дело движется, не стоит на мёртвой точке. Значит мирская жизнь мне не мешает, пока, по крайней мере. И если я уйду в монахи сейчас - то не факт, что практика станет однозначно лучше и пойдёт быстрее. Не факт - и может даже будет плохой исход - это приведёт к стагнации, и к разочарованию (о чём писал выше). Гарантии что такого не будет у меня нет.

Конечно, что не факт, что скороспелое принятие монашества обязательным образом провалится. Может и состоится. Но мне кажется пологий подход более правильный, тем более когда нет у нас Будды, который видел бы в тебе готовый (поспелый) потенциал к прозрению.

----------

Esanandhavanatthāyadipa (06.05.2009), Kit (17.10.2012), Аминадав (06.05.2009)

----------


## Топпер

> Zom и Топпер, какие, по вашему мнению, должны быть условия для успешного ухода в монашество? Как думаете, какие качества человек должен развить, какими знаниями запастись, чтобы его практика успешно развивалась в монашестве?


ИМХО: должен пройти синдром неофита. Плюс, желательно съездить хотя бы один раз пожить мирянином. А желательно даже два - три раза. После этого уже можно принимать решение.



> Как думаете, какие условия изменились с тех пор, что теперь часть людей стоит отговаривать от монашества, предупреждать о его опасностях?


Мы живём не в Древней Индии с её тёплым климатом и поддержкой общества.  Да и условия жизни домохозяина в то время и сейчас  - это две большие разницы. Тогда не было альтернатив уходу в монашество. Ибо мирянин должен быть в поте лица добывать свой хлеб. Времени ни то, что на практику, на обучение грамоте, не оставалось. Сейчас времена несколько другие.

----------

Esanandhavanatthāyadipa (06.05.2009), Kit (17.10.2012), Zom (06.05.2009), Аминадав (06.05.2009), Илия (08.05.2009), Слава (06.05.2009)

----------


## Топпер

> Собственно и я про тоже, что не дадут )))) и все благодаря тому, что до появления всего этого ты посчитал свою уверенность в монашеском пути не достаточно сильной


Нет, это разные вещи. Если вы видите в перспективе себя монахом, тогда не надо брать кредит и заводить жену и детей.

----------

Esanandhavanatthāyadipa (06.05.2009), Kit (17.10.2012), Аминадав (06.05.2009)

----------


## Zom

> Сейчас я сталкиваюсь с двумя проблемами. Первая - некоторые вещи в своем уме, мешающие продвижению в этом направлении, которые пока не смог изменить.


Если не секрет - какие вещи в уме мешают двигаться к монашеству?

----------


## Слава

> Нет, это разные вещи. Если вы видите в перспективе себя монахом, тогда не надо брать кредит и заводить жену и детей.


А это опять же замкнутый круг, как я могу видеть себя монахом ? а если через 10 лет этого убеждения не придет и тогда уже и ни жену, ни детей не заведешь. Тут, как ни крути, везде получается риск, но на сколько я понял Вашу позицию, то лучше не рисковать в случае монашества. Наверное, Вам, как монаху ситуация виднее, но изначально примириться с позицией иметь меньше, но гарантированно, чем оправданно рискнуть и получить большее сложновато.
Просто основываясь на своем жизненном опыте, 100% утверждаю, что большие результаты достигаются исключительно и только благодаря смелым поступкам.

----------


## Zom

> Вам, как монаху ситуация виднее, но изначально примириться с позицией иметь меньше, но гарантированно, чем оправданно рискнуть и получить большее сложновато.


Видите какой у вас настрой? Вы хотите что-то ПОЛУЧИТЬ. А практика-то иная - нужно не получить, а оставить.
Поэтому когда будете решать насчёт монашества - думайте не о монашестве, а думайте о том, что теперь этого у вас не будет, этого, этого и того.




> Просто основываясь на своем жизненном опыте, 100% утверждаю, что большие результаты достигаются исключительно и только благодаря смелым поступкам.


Смелые поступки далеко не всегда мудрые поступки.

----------

Esanandhavanatthāyadipa (06.05.2009), Kit (17.10.2012), Илия (08.05.2009)

----------


## Топпер

> А это опять же замкнутый круг, как я могу видеть себя монахом ? а если через 10 лет этого убеждения не придет и тогда уже и ни жену, ни детей не заведешь.


Думаю, что достаточно и пяти лет. Просто постепенно. Сначала увлеклись Буддизмом - приняли Прибежище, стали практиковать. Через годик, съездили на практику, посмотрели. Решили стать монахом. Пару лет можно подумать. За это время начать приготовления: съездить ещё разок на затвор, договорится с монастырём, где вас будут постригать. И, главное, хотя бы в общих чертах понять, как вы будете далее, после пострига жить. Где и на какие средства. Желательно, правда ещё и понимать хотя бы примерно, чем вы будете заниматься, если монашество для вас не подойдёт.



> Тут, как ни крути, везде получается риск, но на сколько я понял Вашу позицию, то лучше не рисковать в случае монашества. Наверное, Вам, как монаху ситуация виднее, но изначально примириться с позицией иметь меньше, но гарантированно, чем оправданно рискнуть и получить большее сложновато.


А вы однозначно уверены, что получите это "большее"? Сколько практикующих и сколько из них становятся Архатами? Над же реально смотреть на жизнь.

----------

Esanandhavanatthāyadipa (06.05.2009), Raudex (06.05.2009), Слава (06.05.2009), Читтадхаммо (06.05.2009)

----------


## Аминадав

> Если не секрет - какие вещи в уме мешают двигаться к монашеству?


Я писал в том сообщении о развитии бизнеса, а не о монашестве. Мешает инерция глубинных подсознательных целей, - я бы действительно пока что не хотел бы детальнее об этом рассказывать.

----------


## Топпер

> Что касается меня, то я стараюсь развить свой бизнес чтобы получить возможность через несколько лет практиковать, мало времени уделяя работе.
> 
> Сейчас я сталкиваюсь с двумя проблемами. Первая - некоторые вещи в своем уме, мешающие продвижению в этом направлении, которые пока не смог изменить. Вторая - пытаюсь выстроить применение буддийской этики в работе, но получается так, что я не уверен в этичности почти всего, чем раньше занимался. Задавал по этому поводу вопрос тут:
> http://www.dhammawheel.com/viewtopic.php?f=14&t=1242


Видимо это очень правильный и разумный подход. 
Кстати, не только к буддийской практике, но и вообще к жизни.

----------


## Слава

> Видите какой у вас настрой? Вы хотите что-то ПОЛУЧИТЬ. А практика-то иная - нужно не получить, а оставить.
> Поэтому когда будете решать насчёт монашества - думайте не о монашестве, а думайте о том, что теперь этого у вас не будет, этого, этого и того.
> 
> 
> 
> Смелые поступки далеко не всегда мудрые поступки.


Естественно я хочу что-то получить, а как иначе? Если бы Буддизм ничего не давал, то никто и не стремился бы быть буддистом.
Что Вы боитесь оставить в этом мире? У меня по большому счету и так ничего нет ))) Например: есть компутер и интерент, но я бы это с удовольствием променял на успешную практику в монастыре.

----------


## Esanandhavanatthāyadipa

> История всегда помнит о победителях. А сколько было тех, кто взявшись плыть на маленькой лодочке - утонули?


Я почти уверен, что ненышние победители-лодочники, это и есть те, кто не раз в прошлом утонули на этой своей лодочке. Хотя полнотсью согласен, что первых от вторых отличает разумный подход знание своего умения управлять этой лодкой.

Кстати, только вчера прочитал интересную сутту:




> A deva: Tell me, dear sir, how you crossed over the flood
> Божество: Скажи мне, достопочтенный, как ты переплыл поток?
> The Buddha: I crossed over the flood without pushing forward, without staying in place
> Будда: Я переплыл через поток не подгоняя [себя] и не оставаясь на месте.
> But how, dear sir, did you cross over the flood without pushing forward, without staying in place?
> Но, достопочтенный, не оставаясь на месте и не подгоняя, как таким образом ты переплыл поток?
> The Buddha: When I pushed forward, I was whirled about. When I stayed in place, I sank. And so I crossed over the flood without pushing forward, without staying in place.
> Будда: Когда я подгонял, я [плавал] по кругу. Когда я оставался на месте, я тонул. Поэтому я переплыл поток не подгоняя и не оставаясь на месте.
> 
> Ogha-tarana Sutta, SN 1.1

----------

Kit (17.10.2012), Аминадав (06.05.2009), Илия (08.05.2009), Кумо (13.05.2009)

----------


## Слава

> Думаю, что достаточно и пяти лет. Просто постепенно. Сначала увлеклись Буддизмом - приняли Прибежище, стали практиковать. Через годик, съездили на практику, посмотрели. Решили стать монахом. Пару лет можно подумать. За это время начать приготовления: съездить ещё разок на затвор, договорится с монастырём, где вас будут постригать. И, главное, хотя бы в общих чертах понять, как вы будете далее, после пострига жить. Где и на какие средства. Желательно, правда ещё и понимать хотя бы примерно, чем вы будете заниматься, если монашество для вас не подойдёт.
> 
> А вы однозначно уверены, что получите это "большее"? Сколько практикующих и сколько из них становятся Архатами? Над же реально смотреть на жизнь.


Вот наконец-то получился развернутый ответ, который не вызывает дополнительных вопросов )))

Касательно уверенности, то почему Вы изначально ставите человека на роль неудачника в продвижении практики ? Это основываясь на личном опыте или банальное предостережение от ошибок ?
Насколько я знаю, только уровень "вхождения в поток" дает гарантию перерождения в мире людей, но вроде как и этот уровень не обретается массово без многолетней монашеской жизни, да и при ней тоже.

----------


## Топпер

> Будда: Когда я подгонял, я [плавал] по кругу. Когда я оставался на месте, я тонул. Поэтому я переплыл поток не подгоняя и не оставаясь на месте.


Вот, вот. Очень разумный подход.

----------

Илия (08.05.2009)

----------


## Топпер

> Касательно уверенности, то почему Вы изначально ставите человека на роль неудачника в продвижении практики ? Это основываясь на личном опыте или банальное предостережение от ошибок ?


И на личном опыте, и предостережение. И плюс, мой подход к жизни. По мне так лучше осторожно, но планомерно. С подтянутыми тылами и обозом. Хотя, конечно, не исключаю, что у кого-то может получится и по-другому.



> Насколько я знаю, только уровень "вхождения в поток" дает гарантию перерождения в мире людей, но вроде как и этот уровень не обретается массово без многолетней монашеской жизни, да и при ней тоже.


О чём и речь.

----------


## Zom

> Естественно я хочу что-то получить, а как иначе? Если бы Буддизм ничего не давал, то никто и не стремился бы быть буддистом.
> Что Вы боитесь оставить в этом мире? У меня по большому счету и так ничего нет ))) Например: есть компутер и интерент, но я бы это с удовольствием променял на успешную практику в монастыре.


Вот в том и дело, что хотите получить. Хотите *стать и быть* монахом, хотите *получить результаты* от практики. Сплошное становление и желание. В этом случае звенья патичча-самуппады не ослабляются, а усиливаются:

Аджан Сумедо:




> вы упрощаете свою практику медитации, сводя ее всего к одному слову — «отпусти» — вместо того, чтобы пытаться развить _эту_ практику, а потом _ту_; достичь _этого_ и войти в _то_, и понять _это_, и перечитать все Сутты, и изучить Абхидхамму… а потом выучить Пали и Санскрит…


Именно это самое хотение блокирует успешное продвижение, и оно же приводит к разочарованию и расстрижению в монашестве.

Почему я и говорю - монашество нужно воспринимать не как самоцель, а как ситуацию, в которой всё отброшено, всё отпущено. Вот вы говорите "а чего вы боитесь оставить в этом мире - только интернет и компьютер". Это вам так сейчас кажется, потому что внимательность ещё недостаточно мощная у вас. А вот поживёте месяцок без всего этого, вот тогда станет видно, что оставить-то придётся много больше, чем кажется. И это далеко не просто сделать (и монашество не спасёт, если эти глубокие привязанности и желания не ослаблены). Почему и требуется вначале поработать над собой в миру.




> Насколько я знаю, только уровень "вхождения в поток" дает гарантию перерождения в мире людей, но вроде как и этот уровень не обретается массово без многолетней монашеской жизни, да и при ней тоже.


Откуда у вас такая информация? У меня вот есть все основания, чтобы считать совершенно иначе.

----------

Esanandhavanatthāyadipa (06.05.2009), Kit (17.10.2012)

----------


## Слава

> И на личном опыте, и предостережение. И плюс, мой подход к жизни. По мне так лучше осторожно, но планомерно. С подтянутыми тылами и обозом. Хотя, конечно, не исключаю, что у кого-то может получится и по-другому.


Насколько я помню, то Вы были монахом в Гелуге ?
Тогда необходимо вообще вернуться к началу, и понять почему выбрал эту или ту традицию или Буддизм вообще.
У меня просто такое ощущение, что Буддизм традиции Тхеравада меня выбрал сам , как бы ни высокомерно это звучало, т.е. у меня не было логических измышлений и анализа почему выбрать то или это  - просто появилось стойкое ощущение, что это мое и вот наконец-то я это нашел.

----------


## Топпер

> Насколько я помню, то Вы были монахом в Гелуге ?
> Тогда необходимо вообще вернуться к началу, и понять почему выбрал эту или ту традицию или Буддизм вообще..


Вот потому, что не было правильного осознования своих мотиваций, потому и выбрал тогда. (не факт, что и сейчас всё идёт идеально правлиьно. Будет видно через 10 - 20 лет. Пока рано говорить).



> У меня просто такое ощущение, что Буддизм традиции Тхеравада меня выбрал сам , как бы ни высокомерно это звучало, т.е. у меня не было логических измышлений и анализа почему выбрать то или это  - просто появилось стойкое ощущение, что это мое и вот наконец-то я это нашел.


Это хорошо.

----------


## ullu

> Ничего, скоро телепортацию изобретут, вообще можно будет каждое утро дану давать в Горелово или под ЧиангМаем ))


Да чего её изобретать? Гуру-йога она и есть Гуру-йога )

----------


## Слава

Zom, у меня такое ощущение, что Вы пытаетесь меня в чем-то переубедить, но я многократно писал, что у меня нет каких-то стойких убеждений )))
если бы они были, то я бы давно уже принял то или другое решение, я же не прошу одобрения для пострига или максимально убедительно отговорить меня от этого шага - это моя жизнь и мне ее жить.
Я всего лишь попросил каждого желающего высказать свое мнение и желательно основываясь на собственно опыте по 3 вопросам, вот и все.  :Wink: 
Проанализировав ситуации людей с гораздо большим буддийским опытом я хотел бы спроецировать все это на себя, естественно с поправками на личные качества и умения. 
Естественно я на своем данном этапе развития идиализирую монашество, но нигде не говорил или писал, что это само-цель.

----------

Zom (06.05.2009), Читтадхаммо (06.05.2009)

----------


## ullu

> и хотя последнее путешествие вокруг Земли не увенчалось успехом (кончилось гибелью), но это еще вопрос, проиграл ли он, в конечном итоге, свою игру, или блестяще выйграл


Проиграл конечно. Странно от буддиста слышать такие рассуждения.
Чего он выиграл то?

----------

Zom (06.05.2009), Илия (08.05.2009)

----------


## Слава

> Так жена, двое детей и кредит и так не дадут вам стать монахом.


Вот не совсем понял этот момент. Читал в суттах или в описании жизни учетилей 20 века, что были случаи, когда человек в возрасте оставлял семью и хозяйство (с разрешения жены) и уходил в монастырь (мне, к сожалению, сложно точно указать источник) и в итоге достигал высоких результатов. Вы, наверняка, знаете о чем и ком речь.

----------


## Zom

> 20 века, что были случаи, когда человек в возрасте оставлял семью и хозяйство (с разрешения жены) и уходил в монастырь (мне, к сожалению, сложно точно указать источник) и в итоге достигал высоких результатов.


Я бы на вашем месте поменьше бы читал подобных историй, особенно тех, где говорится про то, что кто-то там чего-то достиг. Вот поначитаются такого - и потом под аффектом сами бросют семьи и бегут в монашество "достигать".

P.S> Речь идет видимо о Сунлун Саядо из книжки Джека Корнфилда - совсем недавно топик открыли - посмотрите.

----------


## Топпер

> Вот не совсем понял этот момент. Читал в суттах или в описании жизни учетилей 20 века, что были случаи, когда человек в возрасте оставлял семью и хозяйство (с разрешения жены) и уходил в монастырь (мне, к сожалению, сложно точно указать источник) и в итоге достигал высоких результатов. Вы, наверняка, знаете о чем и ком речь.


С разрешения жены. И дети были уже выросшими. Я об этом.

----------


## ullu

> К сожалению никто на совем опыте и примере не показал, как с этим справляться, хотя уверен, что абсолютно все с этим сталкиваются постоянно.


Ну вас же что-то двинуло этим всем заниматься?

----------


## Слава

Zom, да, точно, этот пример, но не важно чего он достиг, важна решимость и желание

Топпер, ок, я так и думал

ullu, не понял вопрос

----------


## ullu

Ну что же вас двинуло заниматься практикой?

----------


## Слава

> Ну что же вас двинуло заниматься практикой?


Да, полное безоговорочное принятие всех идей Буддизма в традиции Тхеравада и достаточно быстрые первые результаты практики, т.е. я на собственном опыте прочуствовал, что все так и есть. С нравственностью тоже серьезных проблем не возникает, т.к. и до этого старался придерживаться этих обетов без принадлежности к религии.
А к чему, собственно, вопрос ?

----------


## ullu

> Да, полное безоговорочное принятие всех идей Буддизма в традиции Тхеравада и достаточно быстрые первые результаты практики, т.е. я на собственном опыте прочуствовал, что все так и есть. С нравственностью тоже серьезных проблем не возникает, т.к. и до этого старался придерживаться этих обетов без принадлежности к религии.
> А к чему, собственно, вопрос ?


Не, это мысли , а я спрашивала про переживания.

К теме про непревращение пракитки в хобби.

----------


## Zom

> Zom, да, точно, этот пример, но не важно чего он достиг, важна решимость и желание


Ну я надеюсь в целом-то вы поняли, что не стоит всё-таки "на лодке в кругосветное плавание.." -) ?

----------


## Слава

> Не, это мысли , а я спрашивала про переживания.
> 
> К теме про непревращение пракитки в хобби.


Эээ, в чем опасность этого или чего я опасаюсь при этом ?
Кстати, вот интересная статья  из журнала БГ про фундаметализм, немного в нашу тему.

----------


## Слава

> Ну я надеюсь в целом-то вы поняли, что не стоит всё-таки "на лодке в кругосветное плавание.." -) ?


да, но только смелым покоряются моря ))))

----------


## ullu

> Эээ, в чем опасность этого или чего я опасаюсь при этом ?
> Кстати, вот интересная статья  из журнала БГ про фундаметализм, немного в нашу тему.


Хм. Неужели я и вправду так непонятно говорю? :Smilie: 

- 	 Ну что же вас двинуло заниматься практикой? 
-       Да, полное безоговорочное принятие всех идей Буддизма в традиции Тхеравада

-       Не, это мысли , а я спрашивала про переживания.

----------


## ullu

Я в общем не настаиваю что бы вы мне ответили непременно.
То переживание которое вас двинуло заниматься практикой ( не мысли, а переживание ) оно и будет делать вашу практику неформальной и не позволит ей превратится в хобби. Если будете переживать его,  и не забьете его концепциями, что в свою очередь сделает вашу практику механической и формальной.

Это личное переживание, и оно свободно от вашего Я, от вашей самооценки, от оценки вас другими. Это ваша личная ответственность перед самим собой один на один. 
Ну вот оно в общем и работает. И за ним не обязательно ходить в монастырь, и вообще куда-то ходить...

----------


## Слава

> Я в общем не настаиваю что бы вы мне ответили непременно.
> То переживание которое вас двинуло заниматься практикой ( не мысли, а переживание ) оно и будет делать вашу практику неформальной и не позволит ей превратится в хобби. Если будете переживать его,  и не забьете его концепциями, что в свою очередь сделает вашу практику механической и формальной.
> 
> Это личное переживание, и оно свободно от вашего Я, от вашей самооценки, от оценки вас другими. Это ваша личная ответственность перед самим собой один на один. 
> Ну вот оно в общем и работает. И за ним не обязательно ходить в монастырь, и вообще куда-то ходить...


действительно не понятно
Буддизма без практики не не возможен, собственно первые попытки были обусловлены исключительно этим, потом я нашел собственное подтверждение, что так оно и есть

И даже Будда в самом начале общался с различными брахманами и уже после этого пришел к самостоятельным выводам.

Да, согласен, что личное, но как его не потерять и упустить для начинающего ?

----------


## ullu

Надо давать ему возможность быть. Переживать его снова и снова...Обращать на него внимание, позволять ему направлять деятельность тела, речи и ума.
Тогда оно будет развиваться.

Имхо конечно, буддийская практика она все больше на уровне ума происходит, и оттуда распространяется на все остальные уровни - энергии и тела. Хотя конечно нельзя упускать и то, что тело и энергия тоже влияют на ум и друг на друга и это можно использовать.
Но имхо конечно, для того что бы тренировать ум не нужно каких то особых условий. А сесть с прямой спиной можно где угодно почти в любое время дня.

И если у вас практика отдельно, а пойти в туалет , помыть посуду, помыть руки, работать на работе - отдельно, то тогда ваша практика это хобби и будет. А если у вас есть 15 минут утром для формальной пракитки, а весь остальной день вы объединяете свою деятельность с тем, что с утра напрактиковали, то тогда ваша жизнь и будет практикой, а практика будет вашим естественным состоянием, а не хобби. Если конечно мотивацию сохраните ))) А то может и жизнь в хобби превратится ))))

----------


## Слава

> Надо давать ему возможность быть. Переживать его снова и снова...Обращать на него внимание, позволять ему направлять деятельность тела, речи и ума.
> Тогда оно будет развиваться.
> 
> Имхо конечно, буддийская практика она все больше на уровне ума происходит, и оттуда распространяется на все остальные уровни - энергии и тела. Хотя конечно нельзя упускать и то, что тело и энергия тоже влияют на ум и друг на друга и это можно использовать.
> Но имхо конечно, для того что бы тренировать ум не нужно каких то особых условий. А сесть с прямой спиной можно где угодно почти в любое время дня.
> 
> И если у вас практика отдельно, а пойти в туалет , помыть посуду, помыть руки, работать на работе - отдельно, то тогда ваша практика это хобби и будет. А если у вас есть 15 минут утром для формальной пракитки, а весь остальной день вы объединяете свою деятельность с тем, что с утра напрактиковали, то тогда ваша жизнь и будет практикой, а практика будет вашим естественным состоянием, а не хобби. Если конечно мотивацию сохраните ))) А то может и жизнь в хобби превратится ))))


Хмм, а я разве по-другому выражался, где вы видите противоречие в моих словах  :Wink:

----------


## ullu

> Хмм, а я разве по-другому выражался, где вы видите противоречие в моих словах


Пока я вижу только критически настроенный ум, который знает только одну форму ведения диалога - спор и возражение.
Не знаю где противоречие в ваших словах, вы спросили, я ответила.

----------


## Raudex

*Слава*
А скажите, мирские практики видяться вам какими-то неполноценными, неэффективными? Вы считаете что полностью их переросли?

----------

Zom (06.05.2009), Илия (08.05.2009), Рюдзи (06.05.2009)

----------


## Слава

> *Слава*
> А скажите, мирские практики видяться вам какими-то неполноценными, неэффективными? Вы считаете что полностью их переросли?


Я не только не перерос, я даже не дорос ни до чего, т.к. мой стаж совсем не велик.

----------

Raudex (06.05.2009)

----------


## Raudex

> Я не только не перерос, я даже не дорос ни до чего, т.к. мой стаж совсем не велик.


Я тоже так считаю и мой стаж тоже не велик. Да, монашеская жизнь это идеал, но всё ж таки прежде надо перерасти мирские практики ИМХО...

----------

Zom (06.05.2009), Илия (08.05.2009), Слава (06.05.2009)

----------


## Слава

> Я тоже так считаю и мой стаж тоже не велик. Да, монашеская жизнь это идеал, но всё ж таки прежде надо перерасти мирские практики ИМХО...


Да все так и есть. Вопрос в том, что при мирских практиках существуют много трудностей и препятствий и собственно как их преодолеть - вот в чем вопрос.

----------


## Рюдзи

практиковать!

----------

Raudex (06.05.2009), Илия (08.05.2009)

----------


## Zom

> Да все так и есть. Вопрос в том, что при мирских практиках существуют много трудностей и препятствий и собственно как их преодолеть - вот в чем вопрос.


Так тоже самое можно сказать и про монашеские практики.

----------

Илия (08.05.2009)

----------


## Esanandhavanatthāyadipa

> Проиграл конечно. Странно от буддиста слышать такие рассуждения.
> Чего он выиграл то?


На самом деле это мне странно слышать от буддиста подобные рассуждения. Человек родился буквально с неистовой решимостью и неумолимым усердием, что уже в 15 лет пересек Азовское море на рыбацкой весельной лодке. И к 50 годам он не только не ослабил, но многократно превзошел и взрастил эти свои решимость и усердие (к слову еще немалое отречение от многого и неумолимое движение к поставленной цели). Несложно представить какими качествами он уже обладает в своем новом рождении и чего сможет добится. Именно так и пестуются качества, которые приносят великий плод в любом начинании. В буддизме без этого никак. Более того, вспомните рассказы Будды о своих жизнях. Когда ему ноги и руки, нос и уши рубили, что в итоге стоило ему жизни, это тоже проигрышь? Или о его последней жизни (собственно, Будды), когда он крайне истощал себя и чуть не умер от истощения, или про то, как на него испражнялись деревенские мальчишки (см. тут) и вставляли палки ему в уши, а он подавлял свой гнев и терпел, и мное-многое другое.

Что касается утонувшего мореплавателя, то не приходится сомневаться, что он знал, на что идет, все риски, и что он отдавал себе отчет в том, чем это может закончится. Просто у человека была цель, которую он четырежды осуществил и не дрогнул пойти в пятый раз. Будду тоже, полагаю, не столько процесс интересовал, сколько цель. И поступок его нельзя оценить, как осторожный, разумный и досконально продуманный. Уйти почти из райских условий существования, чтобы потом питаться корешками и раствором разведенного в воде гумуса, это, знаете ли, просто представить себе такое трудно.. Потому это еще вопрос, как должен рассуждать буддист и что такое "трезвый взгляд". На мой взгляд, это когда есть понимание, что смерть придет, и что и без того можно пожертвовать всем ради Цели, коли все обечено на исчезновение.

2. Кто всецело отринул от себя страсти, как, ныряя в воду, срывают лотос, тот монах покинет оба берега, как змея покидает свою отжившую кожу.
Сутта Нипата; 1.1 Урага сутта

Другое дело, что решимость и понимание должны быть развиты, чтобы потом плачевных для практики результатов не вышло.

----------


## Слава

> Так тоже самое можно сказать и про монашеские практики.


Можно и мы про это уже говорили и я это не отрицаю )

----------


## Слава

> Я тоже так считаю и мой стаж тоже не велик. Да, монашеская жизнь это идеал, но всё ж таки прежде надо перерасти мирские практики ИМХО...


Raudex, давайте последуем совету Топпера: 
_Если хотите конкретики - пока жевёте в Москве встречайтесь с Раудексом. Он выведет на сингальскую общину._

К тому же мы вроде уже встречались по весне в Дальме Са когда тайский монах нежданно посетил это место. Вы в миру вроде Вовой зоветесь ?  :Wink:

----------


## Raudex

Да, всё верно,
пишите мне в icq (номер в моём профиле) - договоримся обо всём конкретно

----------


## Zom

> Человек родился буквально с неистовой решимостью и неумолимым усердием, что уже в 15 лет пересек Азовское море на рыбацкой весельной лодке.


Ну вообщем-то да, качество терпения и усердия развивается таким образом. Другой вопрос, что вектор неправильный был. А вместе с тем ещё неизвестно, не развился ли у этого самого мореплавателя за всю свою жизнь самый негативный фактор - гордость. Вот куда следует посмотреть..




> Или о его последней жизни (собственно, Будды), когда он крайне истощал себя и чуть не умер от истощения, или про то, как на него испражнялись деревенские мальчишки (см. тут) и вставляли палки ему в уши, а он подавлял свой гнев и терпел, и мное-многое другое.


Кстати, обратите внимание на то, что Будда достиг Просветления, когда перестал "жать на педаль". Аналогичное случилось и с Анандой - он стал архатом когда бросил свои старания достичь архатства. Жать на педаль (во время продвижения по Пути) нужно умело, и как правильно сказал Аджан Брам - "нужно прилагать лишь определенное количество усилий, и в подходящий момент". Если мудрость достаточно развита, то чрезмерно развитые терпение и усердие не нужны.

----------

Raudex (06.05.2009), Илия (08.05.2009)

----------


## Esanandhavanatthāyadipa

> Ну вообщем-то да, качество терпения и усердия развивается таким образом. Другой вопрос, что вектор неправильный был. А вместе с тем ещё неизвестно, не развился ли у этого самого мореплавателя за всю свою жизнь самый негативный фактор - гордость. Вот куда следует посмотреть..


Смотреть на это, в любом случае, нужно было не нам, а Конюхову. Будда же поощрал усердие (взять хотя бы тут) и уединение, на что многократно указывал, говоря, что когда видит монаха,  медитирущего в деревне, то не доволен этим, потому что его сосредоточение будет нарушатся. Когда видит монаха в уединении, в лесу, сконцентрированного, то доволен им, т.к. видит, что он скоро сможет таким образом добиться успехов. И даже когда видит монаха в уединении, в лесу, но не сконцентрированного, то также доволен им, т.к. видит, что он скоро будет способен сконцентрироваться.




> Кстати, обратите внимание на то, что Будда достиг Просветления, когда перестал "жать на педаль". Аналогичное случилось и с Анандой - он стал архатом когда бросил свои старания достичь архатства. Жать на педаль (во время продвижения по Пути) нужно умело, и как правильно сказал Аджан Брам - "нужно прилагать лишь определенное количество усилий, и в подходящий момент". Если мудрость достаточно развита, то чрезмерно развитые терпение и усердие не нужны.


Сиддхартха, по логике, легко мог бы распорядится, чтобы ему вовели небольшой шатер в лесу, где он предавался бы размышлениям и куда приносили бы скромную еду, однако он поступил по-другому.

А вообще, на мой взгляд, монашество, это как плод на ветке. Со временем он розовеет на солнце, спеет, и когда создаются условия, дует ветер, и он падает. Однако не в рот. Если не поддерживать в себе эту решимость схватить его, то плод падает на землю и расскалывается. Тогда снова приходится ждать, пока вырастет и поспеет новый (а это еще, надо полагать, требует наработку соотв. каммы). И если в переломные моменты в жизни не решиться на координальные (!) перемены, то они может быть никогда не наступят, и ни в этой жизни, ни в следующих, отречение не будет развито. Всегда, подяв ногу, человек будет чесать затылок и ставить ее обртано. Другое дело, что нужно для начала в базовой пратктике укрепится и знание Канона обеспечить в макчимально-приемлемой мере, продолжая его совершенствовать всегда (пока он еще цел).

----------


## Zom

А как вы сами считаете, что лучше - постепенно дойти до монашества, или же "пойти на кардинальные перемены" - а потом разочароваться в практике вообще?

----------


## Tiop

Опять всё тоже самое, ну сколько можно-то...  :Frown:   :Frown:   :Frown:

----------


## Tiop

_Трудно ли найти уединенное место для практики? Трудно, если старательно выискивать безлюдные места. Легко, если освободиться от привычного спутника – пристрастия._

Самьютта Никая 35.63
Мигаджала сутта

<...>
– Господин, вот говорят: 'Живущий в уединении, живущий в уединении'. В каком смысле, господин, монах живет в уединении, и в каком смысле он живет в обществе?

– Мигаджала, есть формы, воспринимаемые глазом – приятные, доставляющие удовольствие, очаровывающие, привлекающие, вызывающие желание, соблазнительные, – и монах прельщается ими, стремится к ним, и привязывается к ним. Когда он прельщается ими, стремится к ним, и привязывается к ним, возникает наслаждение. При наслаждении, в нем есть страсть. Когда в нем есть страсть, он связан оковами. И монаха, связанного оковами наслаждения, называют живущим в обществе.
<...>

– Мигаджала, есть формы, воспринимаемые глазом – приятные, доставляющие удовольствие, очаровывающие, привлекающие, вызывающие желание, соблазнительные, – и монах не прельщается ими, не стремится к ним, и не привязывается к ним. Когда он не прельщается ими, не стремится к ним, и не привязывается к ним, наслаждение прекращается. Когда нет наслаждения, он бесстрастен. Когда он бесстрастен, он свободен от оков. Монаха, свободного от оков наслаждения, называют живущим в уединении.
<...>

– Мигаджала, монах, живущий таким образом, – даже если он живет вблизи деревни, общаясь с монахами и монахинями, мирянами и мирянками, с царем и его советниками, с сектантами и их учениками, – всё равно называется живущим в уединении. Почему? Он покинул своего спутника, пристрастие. Поэтому его называют живущим в уединении.

----------

AlekseyE (07.05.2009), Esanandhavanatthāyadipa (07.05.2009), Kit (17.10.2012), Raudex (06.05.2009), Solano (11.05.2009), Илия (08.05.2009), Рюдзи (07.05.2009)

----------


## Аминадав

Интересная вещь - усердие.

С другой стороны,




> ‘Willingly, let only my skin, sinews and bones remain, and let the flesh and blood dry up on my body, but my energy shall not be relaxed so long as I have not attained what can be attained by manly strength, manly energy, and manly persistence.’


"Да пусть хоть вся моя кровь и плоть высохнет, и останутся только кожа, связки и кости, - но не ослаблю я усилия, пока не достиг [наивысшего из] того, что может достигнуть человек своей силой, энергией и усердием."

Выражение встречается в нескольких суттах, - так Будда советовал настраивать себя практикующим.

----------

Esanandhavanatthāyadipa (07.05.2009)

----------


## Zom

> Интересная вещь - усердие.
> 
> Выражение встречается в нескольких суттах, - так Будда советовал настраивать себя практикующим.


Дело в том, что сутты давались по разным случаям - то, что написано в сутте, всегда следует рассматривать в контексте - поэтому, кстати, неплохо бы изучать ещё и комментарии - они обычно описывают контекст.

Поэтому в одном месте Будда говорит, что нужно ослабить практику. В другом случае он говорит - нужно усилить. Всё верно - один ученик вкалдывает слишком мало усилий - филонит (как говорит Раудекс-), а другой слишком сильно давит на газ - и Будда говорит - не надо давить на газ-то так сильно. -)

Как всегда - вопрос в Срединном Пути. Самое трудное его удерживать - как будто идёшь по канату - то вправо клонит, то влево. Если мудрость (или как пишет дост. Тханиссаро - discerment - различение) присутсвует на должном уровне - этих колебаний поменьше. Если мудрости нет - то эти колебания неимоверно огромны. Ниббана (идеальная мудрость) - когда колебаний вообще нет и не будет больше никогда.

----------

Andrei Besedin (07.05.2009), Esanandhavanatthāyadipa (10.05.2009)

----------


## Tiop

Разговор Махакассапы и Сарипутты:

SN 16.2
Anottaapi Sutta
Carelessness

Thus have I heard. Once the Venerable Mahaa-Kassapa and the Venerable Saariputta were staying near Benares, at Isipatana in the Deer Park. [Saariputta said:] "It is said, friend Kassapa, that without ardor and without taking care1 one is unable to gain enlightenment, unable to gain Nibbaana, unable to gain relief from bondage,2 but that with ardor, with taking care, enlightenment... can be gained. [How is this?]"

http://www.accesstoinsight.org/tipit....002.wlsh.html

А вот другие говорят...

----------

Esanandhavanatthāyadipa (07.05.2009)

----------


## Esanandhavanatthāyadipa

> А как вы сами считаете, что лучше - постепенно дойти до монашества, или же "пойти на кардинальные перемены" - а потом разочароваться в практике вообще?


Конечно постепенно. Но когда вера в Пробуждение Будды и в чистоту Дхаммы, изложенной в Каноне, набрала обороты и когда решимость, питаемая Правильным воззрением, набрала мощь до красной отметки и дрожит там в ожидании и неудовлетворенности положением дел, когда вера в Просветление Будды уже неколебима, как и понимание, что Ниббана реально достижима, когда есть база в практике, тогда человек стоя у развилки может пойти не по привычной проторенной дороге, но полностью поменять свою жизнь, и для этого нужна решимость, причем огромная, с оттенком "в омут с головой" (как в Сутта Нипате: Кто всецело отринул от себя страсти, как, ныряя в воду, срывают лотос, тот монах покинет оба берега, как змея покидает свою отжившую кожу.), потому что отречение приносит плод, а не преобразование одного положения в другое. И в отречении Будды, и в действиях многих его последователей прослеживается элемент твердости, неколебимости и рвения. Это, как всегда, тонкий момент. Кто уверен в Просветлении Будды, тот не сможет спокойно проживать свою жизнь. Не сможет спокойно довольствоваться склеиванием моделей кораблей, вздыхая о море, и не найдет удовлетворения в вылазках к подмосковным водоемам. Он будет искать знакомства с моряками, а еще лучше с капитанами, дабы его обучили, как пользоваться компасов, как вязать морские узлы, где находится гальюн и пр. И если у него в распоряжении лишь весельная лодка, то он отправится в путь на ней, и потерпев крушение он не разочаруется в море, не порвет тельняшку и не станет менеджером. Он начнет строить новую ладью, ждать подходящей погоды и сезона для выхода в море, но не вернется к склеиванию пластмассовых моделей кораблей, дабы их ставить на полку.

Тут еще такой момент. Моему деду сейчас за восемьдесят лет. Он очен болен, врачи говорят, что осталось ему сосвем недолго. Он еле ходит. Раз в одну две недели я приезжаю к нему. Это бессценные беседы (я только слушаю). Он может говорить днями, рассказывая одно и то же про свою жизнь. Про перенесенные трудности, про то, где он проявил терпение, где великодешие, не смотря на унижения. Он с большим удовольсвтием каждый раз (у него склероз) рассказывает мне подолгу обо всем этом, как достойно он прожил свою жизнь (без хвастовства) и я каждый раз спокойно и подолгу его молча выслушиваю, наблюдаю. Эти воспоминания - единственное, в чем он сейчас находит радость и удовлетворение. Он не жалеет о том, как именно прожил жизнь (весьма несладкую). И я, глядя на него, проецирую его возраст и болячки на себя, что я тоже всего этого не избегу. В такие моменты лугко представить, что прожив свою жизнь, также сидя больным, старым и дряхлым, если в практике ничего не получится, то не будет сожаления о прожитом, потому что сделано все, что было возможно, и что при случае будет решимость повторить это вновь. Но если был шанс уйти в монахи, например, в 28 лет, а не в 50 или 40, но под влиянием малодушия тогда остался дома, то это будет весьма серьезная причина для сожаления . 12 лет это огромный срок и в молодом здоровом теле она идет по-другому.




> Дело в том, что сутты давались по разным случаям - то, что написано в сутте, всегда следует рассматривать в контексте - поэтому, кстати, неплохо бы изучать ещё и комментарии - они обычно описывают контекст.


Кстати, комментатоскую традицию ставит под сомнение не только Бхикху Ньянананда, но и Тханиссаро Бхикху, ноходя в ней много расхождений с Каноном. Читал слова Тханиссаро Бхикху, что ему странно слышать, что те монахи, которые ставят под сомнение авторитетные комментарии, якобы тем самым отходят от традиции, а противоречие омментариев с суттами почему-то не воспринимается как подобный отход. Только сегодня прочитал несколько сут о 4 силах (Four Bases of Power) и в одной из них Будда довольно детально описывает суть "состояния", и касинами там даже не пахнет.




> Поэтому в одном месте Будда говорит, что нужно ослабить практику. В другом случае он говорит - нужно усилить.


Что-то мне подсказывает, что ни одну сутту, где Будда советует "ослабить практику", Вы не приведете, сколько бы я Вас ни просил. Напомню, что мы о решимости и о монашестве говорим, а не об аскетизме )




> Как всегда - вопрос в Срединном Пути. Самое трудное его удерживать - как будто идёшь по канату - то вправо клонит, то влево. Если мудрость (или как пишет дост. Тханиссаро - discerment - различение) присутсвует на должном уровне - этих колебаний поменьше. Если мудрости нет - то эти колебания неимоверно огромны. Ниббана (идеальная мудрость) - когда колебаний вообще нет и не будет больше никогда.


Это все не имеет никакого отношения к решимости, которая, напомню, стоит под номером два в Благородном Восмеричном Пути. Вправо-влево клонит неуверенных. Кто идет решительно, того меньше клонит. Тот не дрожит и знает, зачем идет, куда идет, чем это может кончиться и что его ждет в конце.

----------

Аминадав (07.05.2009)

----------


## Esanandhavanatthāyadipa

Друзья, прошу прощения, я серьезно ошибся.
Наш чудесный, неколебимый мореплаватель Федор Конюхов, гордость России, жив и здоров, и в 2012 году собирается погружаться на дно марианской впадины! ))

Что-то у меня в памяти всплыли картинки из новостей якобы о его гибели. Невнимательно я смотрю телевизор... (прежнее сообщение исправил)

----------


## Pema Sonam

> Друзья, прошу прощения, я серьезно ошибся.
> Наш чудесный, неколебимый мореплаватель Федор Конюхов, гордость России, жив и здоров, и в 2012 году собирается погружаться на дно марианской впадины! ))
> 
> Что-то у меня в памяти всплыли картинки из новостей якобы о его гибели. Невнимательно я смотрю телевизор... (прежнее сообщение исправил)


Просто пару лет назад в новостях говорили, что он не выходит на связь, где он и что с ним понять не могли, и длилось это недели две. К счастью всё обошлось!

----------

Esanandhavanatthāyadipa (07.05.2009)

----------


## До

> Поэтому в одном месте *Будда говорит, что нужно ослабить практику*. В другом случае он говорит - нужно усилить. Всё верно


Где Будда такое говорил, если не секрет?

----------


## Топпер

Вот, например, отрывок в котором Будда говорит о бесплодности суровой аскезы:



> Тогда такая мысль пришла ко мне: «Какие бы аскеты и брахманы прошлого не практиковали острые, больные, пронзающие болевые ощущения, они лишь переживали их, но не продвигались дальше. Какие бы аскеты и брахманы будущего не практиковали бы острые, больные, пронзающие болевые ощущения, они лишь переживали бы их, но не продвигались бы дальше. Этими мучительными и трудными аскезами я не постигну совершенства, достойного высшего знания и прозрения, превосходящие человеческий опыт. Должен быть другой путь к Просветлению!»


В какой-то степени это можно считать ослаблением практики.

----------

Sergei (07.05.2009), До (07.05.2009)

----------


## Yeshe

> В какой-то степени это можно считать ослаблением практики.


не могу согласиться. Это не может считаться ослаблением практики (если под практикой понимать правильную практику). Аскеза не является правильной практикой. Говорится о бесплодности этого вида пути.

----------

Читтадхаммо (07.05.2009)

----------


## Tiop

> не могу согласиться. Это не может считаться ослаблением практики (если под практикой понимать правильную практику). Аскеза не является правильной практикой. Говорится о бесплодности этого вида пути.


Совершенно согласен.

Буддийская практика это избегание двух крайностей, одна из которых - суровая аскеза, так сказано в Сутте о повороте колеса учения. Так что избегание суровой аскезы это есть буддийская практика.

----------

Solano (11.05.2009), Читтадхаммо (07.05.2009)

----------


## ullu

> И к 50 годам он не только не ослабил, но многократно превзошел и взрастил эти свои решимость и усердие (к слову еще немалое отречение от многого и неумолимое движение к поставленной цели).


Это не отречение. Отречение в буддийском понимании это другое.
Отречение в буддийском понимании это отказ от сансары, а не отказ от комфорта.
Отказ от причинения вреда живым существам. Отказ от следования своим желаниям. Отказ от того что бы ставить свою потребность в личном счастье выше потребности в счастье у других существ.

А постоянно помещать себя в экстремальные условия это адреналиновая наркомания, а не отречение никакое.




> Именно так и пестуются качества, которые приносят великий плод в любом начинании.


Нет не так пестуются необходимы для освобождения качества.
Они пестуются посредством Благородного восьмеричного пути. А он состоит из восьми правильных , а не все равно каких.

----------


## Zom

> как в Сутта Нипате: Кто всецело отринул от себя страсти, как, ныряя в воду, срывают лотос, тот монах покинет оба берега, как змея покидает свою отжившую кожу.


Здесь говорится о том, что практикующий становится архатом - а не о том, что он становится монахом.




> Кто уверен в Просветлении Будды, тот не сможет спокойно проживать свою жизнь. Не сможет спокойно довольствоваться склеиванием моделей кораблей, вздыхая о море, и не найдет удовлетворения в вылазках к подмосковным водоемам.


И в этих ваших словах я по-прежнему вижу "буддийско-монашескую романтику", а не реальное желание перестать быть мирянином.

Вы же сами писали что жалко смотреть на монаха, который расстригся через много-много лет. Вот и подумайте над тем, что можете сами стать таким же жалким монахом. Сейчас вы себя в грудь кулаками бьёте - а через 5 лет, поверьте, всё может кардинально измениться. 




> Кстати, комментатоскую традицию ставит под сомнение не только Бхикху Ньянананда, но и Тханиссаро Бхикху, ноходя в ней много расхождений с Каноном.


И тем не менее комментарии дают единственную возможность описать ситуацию, в которой была изложена сутта. Вот почему они очень важны. 




> Что-то мне подсказывает, что ни одну сутту, где Будда советует "ослабить практику", Вы не приведете, сколько бы я Вас ни просил. Напомню, что мы о решимости и о монашестве говорим, а не об аскетизме )


Могу привести историю о том, как ещё бодхисаттвой Гаутама услышал беседу музыкантов о том, что если слишком слабо натянута струна - играть плохо. Если слишком сильно натянута - то тоже плохо. И нужно натягивать струну не слишком сильно, и не слишком слабо. 

Конечно можно возразить, что здесь имеется в виду мирские блага и суровая аскеза - но если более конкретно рассматривать этот пример, то станет ясно, что у каждого человека в каждый момент жизнь свои "мирские блага" и своя "суровая аскеза". А потому нет какого-то одного срединного пути, который был бы эталоном для всех и каждого.

Плюс могу привести сутту, которую мне Сергей на дхамма.ру дал:




> "...и фермер не имеет власти [чтобы сказать]: "Пусть зёрна взойдут сегодня, пусть зёрна прорастут завтра, пусть они созреют послезавтра". Но [только] когда пришло время, зёрна фермера взойдут, зёрна прорастут и созреют.
> 
> Таким же образом, есть три неотложных дела монаха. Какие три? Тренировка возвышенной нравственности, тренировка возвышенного ума, тренировка возвышенной мудрости. Таковы три неотложных дела монаха. И монах не имеет власти [чтобы сказать]: "Пусть мой ум будет освобождён от загрязнений за счёт уменьшения привязанностей сегодня или завтра или послезавтра". Но только когда время пришло, его ум освободится от загрязнений за счёт уменьшения привязанностей."
> 
> [Ачяика сутта - АН 3.91]


Конечно нужно читать комментарии о контексте сутты, но по-моему очевидно, что эта сутта была дана для тех, кто слишком сильно "давит на газ", и Будда поясняет - что бесполезно давить на газ - плоды от этого раньше не появятся.




> Это все не имеет никакого отношения к решимости, которая, напомню, стоит под номером два в Благородном Восмеричном Пути. Вправо-влево клонит неуверенных. Кто идет решительно, того меньше клонит.


Всё верно. Но учитывайте то, что у вас не развит Благородный Восьмеричный Путь - а потому то, что вам кажется правильной решимостью, может ей не оказаться. Здесь я имею в виду очень тонкий аспект практики, когда вам, например, кажется, что вы всё делаете правильно - а на самом деле много чего увидеть в силу недостаточно развитой мудрости не можете. Вот так и некоторые монахи начинают "давить на газ" в практике, а потом через 10 лет находит депрессия и разочарование с последующим расстрижением и женитьбой (да и мирян это также касается). И это я не прото так говорю - а на своём опыте. У меня было предостаточно периодов, когда я летел с красным флагом на абмразуру. И поверьте - ничего хорошего от этого не вышло.

Вот в этой сутте рассказывается о монахе, который сильно старался - а ничего у него не выходило.
http://www.accesstoinsight.org/tipit...4.01.than.html

Потом Будда ему пояснил, что вначале определённую предварительную работу нужно было сделать, а уже потом медитировать.

----------

Esanandhavanatthāyadipa (07.05.2009), Илия (08.05.2009)

----------


## Esanandhavanatthāyadipa

> Это не отречение. Отречение в буддийском понимании это другое.
> Отречение в буддийском понимании это отказ от сансары, а не отказ от комфорта.
> Отказ от причинения вреда живым существам. Отказ от следования своим желаниям. Отказ от того что бы ставить свою потребность в личном счастье выше потребности в счастье у других существ.


Я и не говорил, что Конюхов буддист. Отречение - это когда жертвуют многим, ради достижения поставленной цели. И это отречение носит одинаковый оттенок что в буддизме, что в где-либо еще, когда отрекающийся никак не затрагивает интересов других.




> А постоянно помещать себя в экстремальные условия это адреналиновая наркомания, а не отречение никакое.


Я бы не стал причислять Конюхова к категории сумасшедших экстремалов. Это путешественник и исследователь с огромной силой воли, простотой и стремлением, которое в этой жизни направлено туда, куда направлено.




> Нет не так пестуются необходимы для освобождения качества.
> Они пестуются посредством Благородного восьмеричного пути. А он состоит из восьми правильных , а не все равно каких.


А что Бодхисаттва развивал из жизни в жизнь? Благородный Восмеричный Путь был открыт им лишь в последней его жизни - жизни Будды.

----------


## ullu

> Я и не говорил, что Конюхов буддист. Отречение - это когда жертвуют многим, ради достижения поставленной цели. И это отречение носит одинаковый оттенок что в буддизме, что в где-либо еще, когда отрекающийся никак не затрагивает интересов других.


В том то и дело, что не одинаковый.
Отречение это не когда жертвуют многим ради достижения поставленной цели. Это вообще не имеет отношения к буддийскому отречению.
Это волевой акт. А Буддийское отречение опирается на мудрость, а не на волю. И происходит из глубокого понимания неизбежности страданий сансары и печали о страдающих живых существах.
В сущности буддист никогда не совершает никакого подвига, и ни чем не жертвует. Поскольку отказ от сансары проиходит сам собой, без страданий и усилий и является счастьем, а не страданием.
Если отречение приносит страдание, то надо больше работать с чувство собственной важности - больше наблюдать пустоту своего Я ( опять же , а не бороться ), а не от большего отказываться.
Буддизм это путь мудреца, а не путь героя. Это радостный путь, а не постоянные преодоления, страдания и лишения.



> Я бы не стал причислять Конюхова к категории сумасшедших экстремалов. Это путешественник и исследователь с огромной силой воли, простотой и стремлением, которое в этой жизни направлено туда, куда направлено.


Мне бы не хотелось обсуждать Конюхова как путешественника. И я читала про его спопобность ладить с людьми в путешествиях и его амбиции , которые ему мешают ладить с людьми и про его понты во время путешествия в Антарктиду. и мне было неприятно.
Так же как путешественник я считаю что путешествие дело интимное. И мне неприятно что кто-то делает из того что для меня сакрально бизнес.
Поэтому я негативно отношусь к тому что Федор делает. Это так. 
Поэтому не стоит мое отношение вмешивать в рассуждение . Это не будет объективно.

ps. Я со своими друзьями альпинистами ругаюсь по поводу того что они ходят в горы покорять, взойти и т.д. И это при том что они в принципе разделяют точку зрения , что горы это сакрально, но все же ходят покорять... А тут так вообще просто....



> А что Бодхисаттва развивал из жизни в жизнь? Благородный Восмеричный Путь был открыт им лишь в последней его жизни - жизни Будды.


А Будда говорит где-то что его предыдущие жизни были Путем, которому надо следовать?

----------


## Esanandhavanatthāyadipa

> И в этих ваших словах я по-прежнему вижу "буддийско-монашескую романтику", а не реальное желание перестать быть мирянином.
> 
> Вы же сами писали что жалко смотреть на монаха, который расстригся через много-много лет. Вот и подумайте над тем, что можете сами стать таким же жалким монахом. Сейчас вы себя в грудь кулаками бьёте - а через 5 лет, поверьте, всё может кардинально измениться.


Сергей, я присоединяюсь к словам Славы, который заметил за Вами причисление автору сообщения тех качеств, которые он не имеет. Я уже не раз подчеркнул, что все должно созреть полностью для такого шага. Потому я мирянин, который чувствует себя, как муха в паутине в нынешнем своем положении и не видит выхода из него в ближайшие годы, а то и более. И дело тут не в одной романтике. Дело в понимании, что смерть неизбежна и в полной неудовлетворительности постоянной жизни мирянином и в возможности достижения Ниббаны. Общение с людьми, которые одной ногой уже в могиле (я о своем деде) весьма отрезвляет. Когда есть осознание смерти, то романтикой даже не пахнет. Есть (более) правильное и трезвое понимание и необходимость отречения, которая никакого удовольствия не доставляет, но немалую боль и осознание многих трудностей. Сам я к этому не вполне готов и в грудь себя, как Вам показалось, не бью. Однако вижу необходимость стремится к этому и полагаю, что это стремление должно искренне присутствовать и взращиваться в любом утвердившемся на своем пути буддисте.




> Всё верно. Но учитывайте то, что у вас не развит Благородный Восьмеричный Путь - а потому то, что вам кажется правильной решимостью, может ей не оказаться. Здесь я имею в виду очень тонкий аспект практики, когда вам, например, кажется, что вы всё делаете правильно - а на самом деле много чего увидеть в силу недостаточно развитой мудрости не можете. Вот так и некоторые монахи начинают "давить на газ" в практике, а потом через 10 лет находит депрессия и разочарование с последующим расстрижением и женитьбой (да и мирян это также касается). И это я не прото так говорю - а на своём опыте. У меня было предостаточно периодов, когда я летел с красным флагом на абмразуру. И поверьте - ничего хорошего от этого не вышло.


Я не говорил, что с завтрашнего дня ухожу в монахи )

----------

Zom (07.05.2009)

----------


## Zom

Не знаю - может просто я так понимаю написанные вами посты, что вы именно "бьёте" и "завтра собираетесь" -))

В любом случае - никто никого не держит. Каждый делает выбор сам -)

----------

Esanandhavanatthāyadipa (07.05.2009)

----------


## Esanandhavanatthāyadipa

> В том то и дело, что не одинаковый.
> Отречение это не когда жертвуют многим ради достижения поставленной цели. Это вообще не имеет отношения к буддийскому отречению.
> Это волевой акт. А Буддийское отречение опирается на мудрость, а не на волю.


А Буддийская мудрость, по-Вашему, волю и решимость не рождает?




> В сущности буддист никогда не совершает никакого подвига, и ни чем не жертвует. Поскольку отказ от сансары проиходит сам собой, без страданий и усилий и является счастьем, а не страданием.


У меня есть все основания полагать, что Будда придерживался другого взгляда:




> These three divine sounds sound forth among the devas on appropriate occasions. Which three? When a disciple of the noble ones, shaving off his hair & beard, clothing himself in the ochre robe, makes up his mind to go forth from the home life into homelessness, on that occasion the divine sound sounds forth among the devas: 'This disciple of the noble ones has made up his mind to do battle with Mara'...
> 
> When a disciple of the noble ones lives engaged in developing the seven [sets of] qualities that are wings to Awakening, on that occasion the divine sound sounds forth among the devas: 'This disciple of the noble ones is doing battle with Mara'...
> 
> When a disciple of the noble ones, through the ending of effluents dwells in the awareness-release & discernment-release that are free from effluent, having known & made them manifest for himself in the here & now, on that occasion the divine sound sounds forth among the devas: 'This disciple of the noble ones has won the battle. Having been in the front lines of the battle, he now dwells victorious'... These are the three divine sounds that sound forth among the devas on appropriate occasions.
> — Iti 82


Примечательно, что развитие качеств, ведущих к Пробуждению, Будда упоминает после того, как ученик Благородных принимает монашество. И это действительно подвиг отречения, когда он рожден мудростью и решимостью, на ней основанной, а не на удобном проживании при монастыре.




> Если отречение приносит страдание, то надо больше работать с чувство собственной важности - больше наблюдать пустоту своего Я ( опять же , а не бороться ), а не от большего отказываться.
> Буддизм это путь мудреца, а не путь героя. Это радостный путь, а не постоянные преодоления, страдания и лишения.


Тогда монахов бы не было, но лишь одни Арахаты.

----------


## Tiop

> Вот в этой сутте рассказывается о монахе, который сильно старался - а ничего у него не выходило.
> http://www.accesstoinsight.org/tipit...4.01.than.html
> 
> Потом Будда ему пояснил, что вначале определённую предварительную работу нужно было сделать, а уже потом медитировать.


И что же там рассказывается? Разве не то, что он не применял правильное усилие?

"Furthermore, Meghiya, a bhikkhu lives with energy instigated for the abandoning of unwholesome states and the acquiring of wholesome states; he is vigorous, energetic, and persevering with regard to wholesome states. When mind-deliverance is as yet immature, Meghiya, this is the fourth thing that leads to its maturity.

http://www.accesstoinsight.org/tipit...4.01.irel.html

----------

Esanandhavanatthāyadipa (10.05.2009), Solano (11.05.2009)

----------


## ullu

> А Буддийская мудрость, по-Вашему, волю и решимость не рождает?


По моему автономные воля и решимость не рождают буддийскую мудрость.



> У меня есть все основания полагать, что Будда придерживался другого взгляда:


Я не читаю по английски, а если смогу прочитать через переводчик, то плохо понимаю смысл.



> Примечательно, что развитие качеств, ведущих к Пробуждению, Будда упоминает после того, как ученик Благородных принимает монашество. И это действительно подвиг отречения, когда он рожден мудростью и решимостью, на ней основанной, а не на удобном проживании при монастыре.


Решимость основанная на мудрости подвига не требует. Она происходит подобно дыханию. 




> Тогда монахов бы не было, но лишь одни Арахаты.


Правильная монашеская практика это радостное усилие, а не жизнь полная страданий и героизма.

----------


## Поляков

> Правильная монашеская практика это радостное усилие, а не жизнь полная страданий и героизма.


Один корейский монах расказывал о монашеской жизни. Говрит, что очень здорово: как проснулся делаешь зарядку (108 поклонов). Сделал поклоны и начинаешь петь песнопения. Потом сидишь. Потом завтрак.  Поел, опять сидишь. Посидел, обед. Поел, и опять сидишь. Затем песнопения. Поел ,а тут и ужин. Поел и опять сидишь. Посидел и спать пора.  :Big Grin:

----------

Читтадхаммо (11.05.2009)

----------


## Zom

> Сообщение от *ullu * 
> Правильная монашеская практика это радостное усилие, а не жизнь полная страданий и героизма.


Это если правильная монашеская жизнь такая - то да. А "герои" верно, как правило, страдают. Мой знакомый монах Хуберт рассказал, что практикует так, чтобы было приятно и хорошо жить прямо вот сейчас, в данный момент, на сегодняшний день - ибо, по его словам - как можно говорить о каком-то далёком счастье, если ты даже сейчас не способен сделать себя счастливым.

С этим я согласен. Если для тебя монашество в тягость - значит ты не либо ещё не готов жить монахом, либо ты неправильно практикуешь.

----------

Esanandhavanatthāyadipa (07.05.2009), Raudex (10.05.2009), Tong Po (17.10.2012), Аминадав (08.05.2009)

----------


## Esanandhavanatthāyadipa

> По моему автономные воля и решимость не рождают буддийскую мудрость.


Вы не ответили на вопрос: "Буддийская мудрость, по-Вашему, волю и решимость не рождает?". Но я не настаиваю.




> Я не читаю по английски, а если смогу прочитать через переводчик, то плохо понимаю смысл.


Я приведу другую, более практичную сутту:




> "And how is striving fruitful, how is exertion fruitful?
> И как стремление является плодоносящим, как усилие является плодоносящим?
> [..............]
> "Furthermore, the monk notices this: 'When I live according to my pleasure, unskillful mental qualities increase in me & skillful qualities decline. When I exert myself with stress & pain, though, unskillful qualities decline in me & skillful qualities increase. Why don't I exert myself with stress & pain?' So he exerts himself with stress & pain, and while he is exerting himself with stress & pain, unskillful qualities decline in him, & skillful qualities increase. Then at a later time he would no longer exert himself with stress & pain. Why is that? Because he has attained the goal for which he was exerting himself with stress & pain...
> И далее монах замечает: "Когда я живу, потакая своим желаниям, неумелые умственные качества возрастают во мне, а умелые умственные качества приходят в упадок. Когдя же я с нажимом и болью прилагаю усилия, тогда неумелые умственные качества во мне приходят в упадок, а умелые умственные качества возрастают. Почему бы мне не прилагаю усилия с нажимом и болью? Так он прилагает усилия с нажимом и болью, и пока он прилагает усилия с нажимом и болью неумелые умственные качества в нем приходят в упадок, а умелые умственные качества возрастают. А спустя некоторое время ему не нужно будет прилагать усилия с нажимом и болью. Почему так? Потому что он достигнет цели, ради которой он прилагал усилия с нажимом и болью...
> 
> "Suppose that a fletcher were to heat & warm an arrow shaft between two flames, making it straight & pliable. Then at a later time he would no longer heat & warm the shaft between two flames, making it straight & pliable. Why is that? Because he has attained the goal for which he was heating & warming the shaft... In the same way, the monk... no longer exerts himself with stress & pain. Why is that? Because he has attained the goal for which he was exerting himself with stress & pain."
> Представьте мастера по изготовлению луков и стрел, который помещает древко стрелы в жар и тепло, между двумя языками пламени, делая его ровным и гибким. Спустя некоторое время ему не нужно будет помещать древко стрелы в жар и тепло, между двумя языками пламени, делая его ровным и гибким. Почему так? Потому что он достигнет цели, ради которой он помещал древко стрелы в жар и тепло, между двумя языками пламени... Подобным же образом монах... более не прилагает усилий с нажимом и болью. Почему так? Потому что он достигнет цели, ради которой он прилагал усилия с нажимом и болью.
> 
> — MN 101


Ранее уже привел сутту, тоже со стрелой, на примере которой Будда давал объяснение сектантам (правда по несколько иному поводу, что лишь человек, полностью преодолевший боль может авторитетно показать способ ее устранения, а не истязание себя с добровольным уходом из жизни, который практиковали джайны как кульминацию духовной жизни). Привожу еще раз.




> "'Friend Niganthas, it's as if a man were shot with an arrow thickly smeared with poison.
> Друг Нигатха, это как если бы человек был подстрелен стрелой, обильно смазанной ядом.
> As a result of being shot with the arrow, he would feel fierce, sharp, racking pains.
> В результате этого он испытывал бы дикие, пронзительные, непомерные боли.
> His friends & companions, kinsmen & relatives would provide him with a surgeon.
> Его друзья и товариши, родные и близкие снабдили бы его хирургом.
> The surgeon would cut around the opening of the wound with a knife.
> Хирург бы вырезал по окружности открытую рану ножом.
> As a result of the surgeon's cutting around the opening of the wound with a knife, the man would feel fierce, sharp, racking pains.
> ...


Что-то мне подсказывает, что именно с таким настроем и решимостью Будда уходил из дврца (отрекаясь, а не покидая на некоторое время), и решимость эта рождена Правильным Пониманием, которое он получил, столкнувшись с фактами старости, болезни, смерти и страдания вообще. Это решимость, рожденная мудростью. О какой мудрости Вы говорите могу лишь догадываться. Пока ее можно отнести лишь к видению Арахата.




> Решимость основанная на мудрости подвига не требует. Она происходит подобно дыханию.


Это в случае Арахата, у кого более нет никаких страданий. Мы же все подстрелены, причем весьма метко. Полагаете, что сможете вынуть из себя стрелу сидя дома, в кресле, без особых усилий, так.. между делом, чтобы зря не болталась, и лишь одной мудростью и пониманием? Не по своей воле мы испытываем страсть, но преодолеть ее можно только неимоверной волей и решимостью, и действием, с кровью и болью, с жертвой, отречением, огромным усилием. Сама по себе стрела не раствориться. Мудрость, это не умозаключение и понимание пустоты. Это состояние сознания, рожденное Благородным Восмеричным Путем, в котором решимость, действие и усилие являются его неотъемлемой составляющей.




> Правильная *монашеская* практика это радостное усилие, а не жизнь полная страданий и героизма.


Вы правильно сказали - монашеская практика. Однако это радостное усилие не сразу становится радостным, как описано в суттах, приведенных выше. Не думаете ли Вы, что Будда с радостью, вприпрыжку, покидал дворец, отрекаясь от семьи, новорожденного сына, и с удовольствием питался телячьм навозом, а также своими собственными мочой и экскрементами, раз за разом? Тут Вы найдете много интересного в его рассказе. Ну и тхерагатхи монахов почитайте (тут). Они, полагаю, во многом отражают их прошлую мирянскую жизнь.
_________________________
Кстати вестма примечательно, что, насколько я понял, это тхеригатха сочинена девушкой, которая повествует об уходе ее мужа, и поскольку она здесь представлена как тхери, то надо полагать, она тоже стала монахиней. Буддийский Happy End )

----------

Читтадхаммо (13.05.2009)

----------


## ullu

Я подумаю. Хотя я не могу не согласится со справедливостью ваших аргументов, но все равно не могу согласится с вашей позицией.

----------


## Esanandhavanatthāyadipa

> Поэтому в одном месте Будда говорит, что нужно ослабить практику. В другом случае он говорит - нужно усилить. Всё верно - один ученик вкалдывает слишком мало усилий - филонит (как говорит Раудекс-), а другой слишком сильно давит на газ - и Будда говорит - не надо давить на газ-то так сильно. -)


Действительно полезная сутта )

----------

Zom (10.05.2009)

----------


## Zom

Превосходно, никогда не встречал раньше этой сутты, но вот - мои слова подтвердились теперь и канонически, спасибо за инфу -)

----------


## Esanandhavanatthāyadipa

Еще одна превосходная, замечательная сутта как про уход в монахи (что мешает, и почему), так и про джханы (что не нужно бояться счастья джхан, но напротив, всячески встремиться к нему и развивать).

----------

Zom (13.05.2009)

----------


## Zom

О, классная сутта. Она ещё раз подчёркивает чрезвычайную близость ниродхи-самапатти и ниббаны:


"Then there is the case where a monk, with the complete transcending of the dimension of the infinitude of consciousness, [perceiving,] 'There is nothing,' enters & remains in the dimension of nothingness. That is its transcending. But that, too, I tell you, isn't enough. Abandon it, I tell you. *Transcend it, I tell you*. And what is its transcending?

"Then there is the case where a monk, with the complete transcending of the dimension of nothingness, enters & remains in the dimension of neither perception nor non-perception. That is its transcending. But that, too, I tell you, isn't enough. Abandon it, I tell you. *Transcend it, I tell you*. And what is its transcending?

"There is the case where a monk, with the complete transcending of the dimension of neither perception nor non-perception, enters & remains in the cessation of perception & feeling. *That is its transcending*.

"Thus, Udayin, I speak even of the abandoning of the dimension of neither perception nor non-perception. Do you see any fetter, large or small, of whose abandoning I don't speak?"

"No, lord."

That is what the Blessed One said. Gratified, Ven. Udayin delighted in the Blessed One's words.

----------

Esanandhavanatthāyadipa (13.05.2009)

----------


## Eugeny

> жить в условном Воронеже, где про Тхераваду никто и не слышал.


Щито?А как вам это http://vk.com/club30128430 ?

----------

Топпер- (17.10.2012)

----------


## Вантус

> Zom, спасибо, но все это понятно на словах, но не понятно как осуществимо на деле.
> С работой и мотивацией понятно. Но, одно дело иметь Буддавихару под боком, а другое жить в условном Воронеже, где про Тхераваду никто и не слышал.


Я всю жизнь живу в Воронеже и о Тхераваде услышал тогда же, когда начал интересоваться буддизмом - т.е. в начале 90-х.



> Обратите внимание, что вся основа этого форума состоит из жителей Москвы, Питера и Киева, люди из провинциальных городов лишь спрашивают куда сходить, с чего начать и к кому обратиться, потом они с форума пропадают, скорее всего на одном голом энтузиазме далеко не продвигаются, а возможно, что и вообще забрасывают эту затею.


Обратите внимание на дату моей регистрации и место проживания.



> Щито?А как вам это http://vk.com/club30128430 ?


То у вас чань было, теперь стала тхеравада, а завтра что будет? Клуб буддийского сталкинга? К тому же, почтенная публика, ошибочно было бы думать, изходя из "ВКонтакте", что в Воронеже 25 любителей тхеравады. О нет! Зная лично некоторых участников, могу сказать, что они много еще в чем, совершенно не тхеравадинском, станут участвовать, ибо нравится им сам процесс участия в чем-нибудь.

----------

Wyrd (17.10.2012), Буль (17.10.2012), Фил (17.10.2012), Цхултрим Тращи (17.10.2012)

----------


## Eugeny

> Я всю жизнь живу в Воронеже и о Тхераваде услышал тогда же, когда начал интересоваться буддизмом - т.е. в начале 90-х.
> 
> Обратите внимание на дату моей регистрации и место проживания.
> 
> То у вас чань было, теперь стала тхеравада, а завтра что будет? Клуб буддийского сталкинга? К тому же, почтенная публика, ошибочно было бы думать, изходя из "ВКонтакте", что в Воронеже 25 любителей тхеравады. О нет! Зная лично некоторых участников, могу сказать, что они много еще в чем, совершенно не тхеравадинском, станут участвовать, ибо нравится им сам процесс участия в чем-нибудь.


Многие тхеравадины были в прошлом махаянцами,это не значит,что они опять будут менять традицию с тхеравады,на что нибудь другое,а по поводу самих участников,совместное чтение сутт подправит их воззрения.

----------

Топпер- (17.10.2012)

----------

